# The 357 Customs / Zakk Wylde Guitar Offer!



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

*Add 4/26/06: This offer is no longer available*
*Add 6/22/06: Info from this post deleted.*


----------



## nyck (Dec 11, 2005)

I wish I had some extra cash layin around. But I'm gonna have like none left after the Interceptor. So you're saying you pay 132$ for a zakk les paul?


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

nyck said:


> I wish I had some extra cash layin around. But I'm gonna have like none left after the Interceptor. So you're saying you pay 132$ for a zakk les paul?



The deal is $132, but with tax, it is $162. Even if you don't like these guitars, think of them as an investment. At $799 street price, buy one here & then sell it on Ebay to make at least 4x your money back.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

shit. anyone want to loan me $162? i'll pay it back i swear


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2005)

hmm i gotta scrounge up the money


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2005)

Anything in a lefty?  

I still want to do it but they dont take paypal and I have no credit card.

Edit: Who wants to sell me 3 50 dollar coupons and a 25 from their site?


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

fucking shit. i just bought a guitar 

i went for the orange/black buzzsaw, btw.

now, what the hell am i going to do with this $100 gift certificate?


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2005)

*cough*


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

Scott said:


> *cough*


hmm, i suppose i could spring $10 of it and buy ya some Nyquil


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Leon said:


> fucking shit. i just bought a guitar
> 
> i went for the orange/black buzzsaw, btw.
> 
> now, what the hell am i going to do with this $100 gift certificate?



Sweet dude!  

As far as the gift certificate, buy a bunch of 357 Customs or BLS shit. Or if'n that ain't yo' thang, give it to someone for x-mas.  

Scott: About the lefties, I have no idea. Look at the info!


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Sweet dude!
> 
> As far as the gift certificate, buy a bunch of 357 Customs or BLS shit. Or if'n that ain't yo' thang, give it to someone for x-mas.
> 
> Scott: I have no idea. Look at the info!



Did. No lefties, doesn't say anything about paypal, no nothing. I emailed to ask if a money order would work.

They do ship to Canada though


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2005)

Leon said:


> hmm, i suppose i could spring $10 of it and buy ya some Nyquil



Not cool man. I hate Nyquil.

What are the gift certificates for anyway? the same site that sells the guitars? Cause if they are then you can either sell them to me, or use them on another guitar and only spend 62 bucks.


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> As far as the gift certificate, buy a bunch of 357 Customs or BLS shit. Or if'n that ain't yo' thang, give it to someone for x-mas.



an xmas present would be an excellent idea, since i just spent a nice chunk of my xmas fund on this deal


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Scott said:


> What are the gift certificates for anyway? the same site that sells the guitars?



Yes, it's a gift certificate for the 357 Customs site.


----------



## darren (Dec 11, 2005)

You could probably eBay the gift certificate.

I am SO tempted, but i really don't need another guitar.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

darren said:


> You could probably eBay the gift certificate.
> 
> I am SO tempted, but i really don't need another guitar.



Buy it, then you could probably eBay the guitar.


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

do it! do it! do it! 

fat christ, i can't sleep... this has got me too excited


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Leon said:


> do it! do it! do it!
> 
> fat christ, i can't sleep... this has got me too excited



Rest easy, kitten. You still have to wait until late March 2006 to get the guitar. The wait is gonna suck.


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

damn dude, I got the camo one, nice find!!!


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> damn dude, I got the camo one, nice find!!!



Sweet! X-mas will be in March for some of us!


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Rest easy, kitten. You still have to wait until late March 2006 to get the guitar. The wait is gonna suck.


no joke! March is about 10 weeks away.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Leon said:


> no joke! March is about 10 weeks away.



Oh well, I'll have my new 007 Elite to play in about a week. That'll get me through the wait. I bought 2 guitars today! I must be NUTS!


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Oh well, I'll have my new 007 Elite to play in about a week. That'll get me through the wait. I bought 2 guitars today! I must be NUTS!



hahahah!

Shannon! I fucking owe you! If you ever need anything (a bj, winning lottery ticket, lava lamp, etc) just ask! I don't know about you guys... but I'm gonna sell mine, and use that money to get another 7 string. Also... I think everyone bought the buzzsaw or camo one right? And those aren't made in the Epiphone version are they? I'm thinking maybe extra sweet cash?\

dude! I didn't even realize that it comes with that diecast bike! DAMN! woot.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> hahahah!
> 
> Shannon! I fucking owe you! If you ever need anything (a bj, winning lottery ticket, lava lamp, etc) just ask! I don't know about you guys... but I'm gonna sell mine, and use that money to get another 7 string. Also... I think everyone bought the buzzsaw or camo one right? And those aren't made in the Epiphone version are they? I'm thinking maybe extra sweet cash?\
> 
> dude! I didn't even realize that it comes with that diecast bike! DAMN! woot.



No problem, dude. I was just passing on the knowledge to my friends here. It's a win-win situation. Either you get another Zakk Wylde guitar, or you sell it & get $$$ for more gear! I haven't posted this on any other guitar board...and don't ya think we should keep it that way? I'll take you up on that winning lotto ticket though. 

The Epi ZWs are made in all 3 finishes. The black/white is cool, but everybody already has them. I've seen the Buzzsaw & I'm just not into it. So, I went for the Camo because I wanted something different. You don't see a maple fretboard on an LP very often.

Don't forget, you not only get a guitar, but a diecast bike & a $100 gift certificate.

MERRY CHRISTMAS, FUCKERS!


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> No problem, dude. I was just passing on the knowledge to my friends here. It's a win-win situation. Either you get another Zakk Wylde guitar, or you sell it & get $$$ for more gear! I haven't posted this on any other guitar board...and don't ya think we should keep it that way? I'll take you up on that winning lotto ticket though.
> 
> The Epi ZWs are made in all 3 finishes. The black/white is cool, but everybody already has them. I've seen the Buzzsaw & I'm just not into it. So, I went for the Camo because I wanted something different. You don't see a maple fretboard on an LP very often.
> 
> ...



Yeah, took me a while to see the diecast bike, and the $100 gift certificate, lol.

I had an old Greco LP copy with a Maple fret board and loved it, so I got a Gibson LP Studio about 2 years ago. I had only played for about 8 months, and realized you can't play shit on an LP. That's why I'm cashin in, but... what shall it be? I need a shecter in my line-up like you just got, so i think I might look into them in a few months.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> Yeah, took me a while to see the diecast bike, and the $100 gift certificate, lol.
> 
> I had an old Greco LP copy with a Maple fret board and loved it, so I got a Gibson LP Studio about 2 years ago. I had only played for about 8 months, and realized you can't play shit on an LP. That's why I'm cashin in, but... what shall it be? I need a shecter in my line-up like you just got, so i think I might look into them in a few months.



Well, I wouldn't say "you can't play shit on an LP," but they aren't my preferred guitar for full-on quote-unquote shredding. A LP has plenty of uses though, especially when you're recording chunky as fuck riffs. Using a 6-string in End Theory is out of the question. However, I could use an LP for dinkin' around at home & the occasional cover band gig I do. Hey, playing a night of covers is easy $$$ when you need it. 

While I can't comment on the 007 yet, I will say that the C-7 Blackjacks are the finest Schecter 7-string I've played to date (better than the Hellraiser IMHO).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 11, 2005)

I think I might talk my 'rents into this...as a birthday present  since my bday is in february  hahaha.


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Well, I wouldn't say "you can't play shit on an LP," but they aren't my preferred guitar for full-on quote-unquote shredding. A LP has plenty of uses though, especially when you're recording chunky as fuck riffs. Using a 6-string in End Theory is out of the question. However, I could use an LP for dinkin' around at home & the occasional cover band gig I do. Hey, playing a night of covers is easy $$$ when you need it.
> 
> While I can't comment on the 007 yet, I will say that the C-7 Blackjacks are the finest Schecter 7-string I've played to date (better than the Hellraiser IMHO).



Well, yeah, it's good for a lot of songs. I just became pretty pissed when I couldn't do EVERYTHING on it. I like how RG7's can do it all.

I've played an Omen 7, a blackjack 7, and an 007 elite. The 007 had to be my favorite, and the neck access was exceptional. It's also a bit thicker, but nice curve to the neck making it pretty fast for my large hand, I love it.


----------



## Naren (Dec 11, 2005)

I love my Gibson Les Paul. I would definitely not say "you can't play shit on an LP." I think my Les Paul blows my Ibanez RG1527 away with tone. But, my RG has a full extra string that my LP doesn't have and it has 2 extra frets per string and it has a tremolo (which I have mixed feelings about. Sometimes I love it; sometimes I hate it). And, as far as things like playing fast (shredding, etc.) or using finger tapping, the Ibanez is much much better. BUT, to me, the Les Paul just has this orgasmic tone that envelopes me and... well, overall, I like my RG and my LP equally, but the RG is better for playability and the LP is better for tone (in my opinion).


----------



## b3n (Dec 11, 2005)

Has anyone taken this up in the UK?

I tried and it looks like it's going to allow it but says that the address doesn't match the correct billing address - which I've checked against my internet bank details and everything. ARRGH!


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

b3n said:


> I tried and it looks like it's going to allow it but says that the address doesn't match the correct billing address - which I've checked against my internet bank details and everything. ARRGH!



I have the same problem. Since being issued my debit card, I have moved to a new address. When I use it for an online purchases, I have to enter in my previous address as the billing address. It works after that. 

Although your current address may be correct with the bank, your old address is associated with that card. You can always call your bank or other financial institution and have them issue you other card. Have you moved since being issued your card?


----------



## b3n (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah I have. Thanks Shannon I'll give it a go.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

b3n said:


> Yeah I have. Thanks Shannon I'll give it a go.



Cool, let me know if that works out for ya.


----------



## Regor (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd do it in a heartbeat... if I didn't already have one. I really don't need another guitar. Even if it's cheap.

Enjoy it guys.


----------



## Rayne Mann (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll take a guess and say they're actually The $200 LP Specials with a custom paint job, or they're C Stock...


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

my first thought was to sell the ZW for the cash, then buy some gear, but then i remembered that my first guitar was a Hohner gibson LP knock-off, circa 1977ish. it was my dad's guitar for years, and he let me play it when i picked it up. however, about a year after i bought my RG570, i decided to give the Hohner to my younger brother, who was getting into playing guitar himself. that sudden loss of a hardtailed guitar is what ultimately pushed me to purchase my RG7621.

if this Zakk Wylde epiphone feels anything like that old Hohner (which i imagine it will a good deal), i'll never be able to sell it.

















and, why not one of me goofing off, while Miles Davis looks down in disgust


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Rayne Mann said:


> I'll take a guess and say they're actually The $200 LP Specials with a custom paint job, or they're C Stock...



In other words, you have no clue what they have.


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

Regor said:


> I'd do it in a heartbeat... if I didn't already have one. I really don't need another guitar. Even if it's cheap.
> 
> Enjoy it guys.


well... buy it... save the $700 more it would cost you from guitar center... and sell it on ebay. I'm going to start mine at $449.99, no reserve I think. But... I'm thinking I might want to sell it later, like in April, because think how many of us are selling these lps in march, haha.


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

Leon said:


> my first thought was to sell the ZW for the cash, then buy some gear, but then i remembered that my first guitar was a Hohner gibson LP knock-off, circa 1977ish. it was my dad's guitar for years, and he let me play it when i picked it up. however, about a year after i bought my RG570, i decided to give the Hohner to my younger brother, who was getting into playing guitar himself. that sudden loss of a hardtailed guitar is what ultimately pushed me to purchase my RG7621.
> 
> if this Zakk Wylde epiphone feels anything like that old Hohner (which i imagine it will a good deal), i'll never be able to sell it.


oooooh, sexy. I actually liked all the hohner copies, same with the greco's, westminster, etc...


----------



## iumentum (Dec 11, 2005)

This is too good to be true, but I bought one anyways... I've always wanted one of these, but the high pricepoint on them (in norway) has put me off.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

iumentum said:


> This is too good to be true, but I bought one anyways... I've always wanted one of these, but the high pricepoint on them (in norway) has put me off.



It does. However, I don't think Zakk would associate himself with a ripoff company or a shady webmaster passing false info. After all, 357 has built numerous choppers for him & Chad Dyer has been his webmaster for years now.

If that ever happened, Zakk strikes me as the guy who would personally kick the shit out of those who jipped us.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 11, 2005)

I emailed my dad to get the camo one...les paul, AND MAPLE?! OMG!! lol, I've been wanting a guitar of each kind...guess one will due...


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> If that ever happened, Zakk strikes me as the guy who would personally kick the shit out of those who jipped us.


he'd kick the shit out of them with his chain guitar strap


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 11, 2005)

How good is the offer? if its good till jan. i might invest in this...

And whats the gift cert. for? anything? or what?


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> How good is the offer? if its good till jan. i might invest in this...
> 
> And whats the gift cert. for? anything? or what?



It just says very limited offer, so beats me. Now that word's gotten out, it problably won't last long. Hell, even my girlfriend wants to get one....and she doesn't even play guitar!


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

the $100 gift certificate, which i believe Shannon talked about earlier, you can spend on 357customs items, or BLS stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 11, 2005)

On Epiphone's site it says that they have an offer where if you buy the Zakk Wylde LP you get an extended warranty and a motorcycle model...

whats the better deal...


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> On Epiphone's site it says that they have an offer where if you buy the Zakk Wylde LP you get an extended warranty and a motorcycle model...
> 
> whats the better deal...



Yeah, when I was researching the "current" deal, I found that one as well. I think we got the better end of the stick.


----------



## darren (Dec 11, 2005)

Not only do you get a diecast motorcycle model, i believe you get a diecast motorcycle model _with a finish that matches the guitar!_

Arrgh... must... put... credit... card... away...


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

darren said:


> Not only do you get a diecast motorcycle model, i believe you get a diecast motorcycle model _with a finish that matches the guitar!_
> 
> Arrgh... must... put... credit... card... away...



Don't fight! Don't resist! Give in to temptation! It's Christmas! 'Tis the season to be buyin' shit!


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

hmm, i just did some reading about the stock pickups in this guitar. they're EMG's, but passive, not active. they're listed as HZ4/HZ4a, but the EMG site only had information on the H4/H4a, which are obviously the standard, whereas the others are slightly modded for the ZW guitar.

http://www.emginc.com/displayproducts.asp?section=Guitar&categoryid=17&catalogid=164


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

you know, i didn't see it anywhere... do you think these guitars will ship with the case? i would think they would, and sure hope so!


----------



## darren (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd be very surprised if they shipped in anything other than a standard shipping carton.


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

darren said:


> I'd be very surprised if they shipped in anything other than a standard shipping carton.


how reliable/safe are those?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 11, 2005)

Leon said:


> hmm, i just did some reading about the stock pickups in this guitar. they're EMG's, but passive, not active. they're listed as HZ4/HZ4a, but the EMG site only had information on the H4/H4a, which are obviously the standard, whereas the others are slightly modded for the ZW guitar.
> 
> http://www.emginc.com/displayproducts.asp?section=Guitar&categoryid=17&catalogid=164


Nah, they're the same thing. EMG lists them as HZ H(humbucker)4 but everybody else just calls 'em the HZ4s.

Everybody's like "IS THIS A SCAM?!"

Well even if you miss the guitar, you still get the $100 gift certificate and $32 model...so it's not like you lost money


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

A $799 Epiphone, eh?


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> Nah, they're the same thing. EMG lists them as HZ H(humbucker)4 but everybody else just calls 'em the HZ4s.


oh. good to know, thanks 

are they as big as the active pickups? meaning, if i want to put some DiMarzio's in there, will the cavity be a bit too big for them?


----------



## darren (Dec 11, 2005)

Hundreds of thousands of guitars get shipped in cardboard shipping cartons every day.

Only EMG's 7-string pickups are "oversized". Their other pickups are designed to fit into standard humbucker and single-coil routing.


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

Leon said:


> how reliable/safe are those?



yeah, it is. That's how all of them are shipped to guitar centers. They're often times wrapped in foam, and straped to box crates in lines. For single guitar shipping though, all you have to do is wrap it in 2 layers of foam, tape the shit out of it, and crumple up a shitload of newspaper. It's safer than a case because it has extra shipping. I've sold 9 guitars on ebay before... and recieved 3... so that's how I know it's got to work.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 11, 2005)

The HZ2s...or whatever, are the same size as SD pickups (pole pieces and all).

lol...I was reading on harmony central and he said you could get one of each so I emailed my dad telling him to get the orange one too...lol



> When we announce the guitars are in, we'll ask you all for your confirmation certificates and once we recieve them, we'll send out the guitars.


better use some freaking secured mail and scan it, take pictures and imprint it into your back...


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

well shit you guys, I'll settle the pickup thing.

EMG HZ's suck. If you keep the guitar, sell them, and spend a little more for some decent EMG's like the 81 - 85 set if you can't play and need extra gain to cover up all of your fuckups... or warmer pickups like the 60/60A - 89.


----------



## mazafaka (Dec 11, 2005)

My concern is not that Zakk would associate himself with a shady company etc, just that perhaps someone hacked the 357customs web shop and is diverting the traffic to https://64.49.233.159/

I have been unable to verify the owner of the IP address. This is what I've found:

OrgName: World P2P.TV 
OrgID: WORLDP-18
Address: 2770 La Cuesta
City: Los Angeles
StateProv: CA
PostalCode: 90046
Country: US

NetRange: 64.49.233.0 - 64.49.233.255 

Does this seem odd to anyone else? Could just be that 357customs is new to the web, but the shop seems VERY sketchy with misspellings and incomplete copy on numerous pages.


----------



## mazafaka (Dec 11, 2005)

Also, does it seem odd that Gibson would have this offer:

http://www.epiphone.com/news.asp?NewsID=379

So from Gibson, I buy a $700+ guitar and get a free $32 model, OR

from 357, I buy a $132 model and certificate and get a free $700+ guitar?

errrr...


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Mazafaka, since you brought it up...
I emailed Chad Dyer, the webmaster of ZakkWylde & 357 Customs to see if THIS page is his. 

You can also email him here >>> [email protected]
...if you like.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 11, 2005)

Well he was talking about it on the harmony central forums with all those guys.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> Well he was talking about it on the harmony central forums with all those guys.



Yep, it's legit.

Here ya go. http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1106265&highlight=357+Customs


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Not only did I just get an email from Chad Dyer saying *it's legit*, but he also posted this comment on Harmony-Central.

_"People, this is LEGIT.

My name is Chad Dyer, webmaster for Zakk Wylde & Black Label Soceity and 357 Choppers.

It's real easy. We've got a monster marketing blitz on right now, and we're taking HUGE steps to get 357 Choppers name out there and get a solid buzz on it.

We're doing Choppers & promotions with Zakk, Allen Iverson, Toby Keith, Tim McGraw, Keith Urban, etc.

Those of you who are worried about a "site hack" and all that don't have any reason to be concerned. I posted this on our MySpace pages, all the BLS fan forums, our 357 Choppers site and the 357 Choppers SHOPPING CART. I run ALL those sites & pages.

The BLS fans know me, as I've been working with Zakk and all the BLS guys since 2001. This is no bullshit. I accept the fact that there's some non-believers out there, but when this deal gets done and everybody's got their guitars, the proof will be in the pudding.

Thank you all for your time.

-Chad"_


----------



## nyck (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone know where the guitars are made?


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

nyck said:


> Anyone know where the guitars are made?



all gibson parts are shipped in from japan, or the Epiphone's are built there, and the Gibson's are simply assembled in Nashville. For custom guitars though, I belive theyr'e all made in Nashville.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

nyck said:


> Anyone know where the guitars are made?



They are definately made of overseas (Korea, perhaps?), but I believe they are setup in the US. Regardless, I've played several Epi ZWs & even owned an Epi LP 7-string. They are fine guitars.


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Not only did I just get an email from Chad Dyer saying *it's legit*, but he also posted this comment on Harmony-Central.
> 
> _"People, this is LEGIT.
> 
> ...




haha, he should get an award for the most unbelievable promotional campaign, that's true. We all need to get pictures up of us with the guitars when they come... I just need to get a digital camera first, haha.


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> They are definately made of overseas (Korea, perhaps?), but I believe they are setup in the US. Regardless, I've played several Epi ZWs & even owned an Epi LP 7-string. They are fine guitars.



what's rediculous is that the bodies and necks are the same, the finish's are the same (for standard, not customs), and usually the pots are the same... the difference between the pieces of aluminum bridge and tailpiece is $70 a piece... for no reason, it's the same hunk of metal... and it just has uprgraded pickups. Gibsons suck.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> haha, he should get an award for the most unbelievable promotional campaign, that's true. We all need to get pictures up of us with the guitars when they come... I just need to get a digital camera first, haha.



That give me an idea for where to house all the photos. Perhaps someone should register this URL. 

www.WeAllGotBetterDealsThanYouOnEpiLPZWGuitarsSoSuckItBitch.com


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> what's rediculous is that the bodies and necks are the same, the finish's are the same (for standard, not customs), and usually the pots are the same... the difference between the pieces of aluminum bridge and tailpiece is $70 a piece... for no reason, it's the same hunk of metal... and it just has uprgraded pickups. Gibsons suck.



When I was building Tacoma Guitars, I worked with a guy who use to work for Gibson USA in Nashville. He said that the top-o-the-line Epis are damn near identical to their real Gibson counterparts. He had over a dozen Epis that he upgraded with better electronics & and with the upgrade & fine tuning, they played like a dream.


----------



## nyck (Dec 11, 2005)

Man I do wish I had some extra cash, I'm gonna try to work some things out...


----------



## Regor (Dec 11, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> haha, he should get an award for the most unbelievable promotional campaign, that's true. We all need to get pictures up of us with the guitars when they come... I just need to get a digital camera first, haha.



That's a great idea!






Here's mine!


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Regor said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> Here's mine!



Yeah, but you paid full price. HAHA...Sucker!!!!  j/k

By the way, that pic reminded me of something. Now that the chemo's over, how is this current round of hairfarming going?


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

Regor said:


> That's a great idea!
> Here's mine!



Woot, did you put some new EMG's in that bad boy?

Anyway, nice hair dude. Mines 12" in the front, 14" on sides, and 15" in the back. How longs everyone's locks these days? Theres a crowd kickin it old style with the killer long hair like us, then theres the really clean cut guys.


what's the full domain name? it does the .... thing in the middle of it. is it like www,weallgotbetterdealsthanyousosuckitbitch,com?


----------



## BCrowell (Dec 11, 2005)

HOLY SHIT!~ Is this the REAL deal? I mean, ya sure we ain't gonna get screwed! OMG I've got the cash, and I love the Red Edi Les ltd ed I have!! I didn't read all the pages and pages of posts....but if it's legit, I'm buyin!


SCRATCH THAT...just read the other post.... OMG...transferring savings $$ now... muahhhahhahh


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> is it like www,weallgotbetterdealsthanyousosuckitbitch,com?



Not quite. Highlight the URL & it'll display in the lower left corner of your browser.

It would say...
www,weallgotbetterdealsthanyouonepilpzwguitarssosuckitbitch,com 
(I wonder why it stuck a space between "suck")


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

/me still thinks that a bullseye paint job doesn't make an Epiphone not a piece of shit anymore.

Edit: But for $130, hey.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Chris said:


> * Chris still thinks that a bullseye paint job doesn't make an Epiphone not a piece of shit anymore.



Stop ruining our fun, ya loadqueen! Don't you have a new car to be polishing right about now? 

Sorry bud, but Epi LP Customs can be really nice. Fuck the paintjob. That's debateable. All I know is there's an 80%+ difference between $799 & $132. I"ll take it!


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

Sorry, enjoy your cheap Gibson knockoff. 

/me is just being a cock, lol

People actually pay $800 for Epiphones? 



WTS Squier "Custom" Strat, $800 ch33p!


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Chris said:


> Sorry, enjoy your cheap Gibson knockoff.
> 
> /me is just being a cock, lol



Damnit, man! If you weren't on the opposite coast, I'd backhand ya. 



> People actually pay $800 for Epiphones?



For the Customs, yeah...but are actually quite nice. I'm telling you, my friend has at least a 1/2 dozen Epi LP Customs. When set up, they will complete with a Gibson LP Custom equally.

/me takes ball and goes home, but stops off to swing a bat into the door of Chris' new car.


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

BCrowell said:


> HOLY SHIT!~ Is this the REAL deal? I mean, ya sure we ain't gonna get screwed! OMG I've got the cash, and I love the Red Edi Les ltd ed I have!! I didn't read all the pages and pages of posts....but if it's legit, I'm buyin!
> 
> 
> SCRATCH THAT...just read the other post.... OMG...transferring savings $$ now... muahhhahhahh



woot!!! another man saved!

I've officially named this The Shannormation

"Our messiah Shannon, has discovered this incredible deal, and led us all to financial, and guitar heaven. Praise the Shannon. Amen."



ooooh! someones jealous cause shannons god!


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

Shanuff Z' Nuff said:


> Damnit, man! If you weren't on the opposite coast, I'd backhand ya.



 For that price, I'll probably just buy one. If it's cool, I win. If it sucks, I get to bust your balls about it for all eternity, and I'll still win.


----------



## BCrowell (Dec 11, 2005)

Ibanez RULZ!   

That being said I do love to rock out on my EPI Les:






It's been an impressive 700$ guitar! The ltd Ed (like this), have upgraded PAF pickups and other hardware. It plays & sounds fantastic! I hope the ...soon to be ordered... bullseye does put my foot in my


----------



## Donnie (Dec 11, 2005)

Chris said:


> People actually pay $800 for Epiphones?


Not only that, but would you believe that people will actually pay anywhere from $300 to $*400* for a Schecter?!


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Chris said:


> For that price, I'll probably just buy one. If it's cool, I win. If it sucks, I get to bust your balls about it for all eternity, and I'll still win.



...or sell it on Ebay for at least 4 times what you paid. It's a win-win.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Not only that but would you believe that people will actually pay anywhere from $300 to $*400* for a Schecter?!



*BURN!*


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Not only that, but would you believe that people will actually pay anywhere from $300 to $*400* for a Schecter?!



/me decides that he hates Donnie and hopes he gets a rash on his nads.

Elitist!!!


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> *BURN!*



 Says the fag with "Schecter 007 Elite (black cherry)" in his sig.

Actually, you don't even own either guitar in your sig, do you? You poser! What would Manowar say!


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> ...or sell it on Ebay for at least 4 times what you paid. It's a win-win.



lol, but you don't pay for the guitar, you get the $100 in gift certificate store only to buy their stuff... and a diecast bike... that's what you pay for.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

/me clearly is GASing for a diecast bike


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Chris said:


> Says the fag with "Schecter 007 Elite (black cherry)" in his sig.


Chris, stop being predictable!
I'm OK with playing a guitar in that price range. The difference between you & I? I'm not the one jumping around like fucking Braveheart hollerin' shit about "the Schecter Legion" & how Epis (which are in the same price range as Schecters) suck because they aren't as good as a real Gibson. By that rationale, last I checked, NONE of us played REAL Schecters. Fag.  



> Actually, you don't even own either guitar in your sig, do you? You poser! What would Manowar say!



Like you, Manowar would call me a poser. Posers can spot other posers quickly.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> lol, but you don't pay for the guitar, you get the $100 in gift certificate store only to buy their stuff... and a diecast bike... that's what you pay for.



Technically, yeah. It's a package deal regardless. $132 gets you a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

> The difference between you & I? I'm not the one jumping around like fucking Braveheart hollerin' shit about "the Schecter Legion" & how Epi (which are in the same price range) stuck because they are a real Gibson.



 Calm down killer. I don't like real Gibsons either.

I'll leave it at this: Every Epiphone I have ever played has, in my opinion, been poo.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Chris said:


> Calm down killer. I don't like real Gibsons either.



Oh I'm calm. I'm just havin' fun with ya, pussypants. 



> I'll leave it at this: Every Epiphone I have ever played has, in my opinion, been poo.



Yeah, there are duds out there, but there are gems as well.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

> Braveheart hollerin' shit about "the Schecter Legion"



Donnie is next! 

/me cackles maniacally


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Oh I'm calm. I'm just havin' fun with ya, pussypants.



Let's go snuggle.  I'll let you touch my Ibanez.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Chris said:


> Donnie is next!
> 
> * Chris cackles maniacally



Here's too hoping, but those JP7s are REAAAAAAALLLLLY f'n sweet. 

Someone needs to photochop Braveheart holding a Schecter Blackjack.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

Chris said:


> Let's go snuggle.  I'll let you touch my Ibanez.



If you holler out "FREEEEEDOOOM!" in the name of the Knights of the Schecter Legion, it's a date.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Here's too hoping, but those JP7s are REAAAAAAALLLLLY f'n sweet.
> 
> Someone needs to photochop Braveheart holding a Schecter Blackjack.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 11, 2005)

Not a chance, kids. 

edit: btw, you guys just upped the gayness a few notches here.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Not a chance, kids.



Phaw, that's what they all say. HB'er has one. Shannon has one. Drew will break down any day now. Only three mods to go!


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2005)

/me is going to bed, and now returns you to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, I almost bought the 007 Elite I mentioned earlier. But that was about the time I ordered the red JP7. Besides, if you knew the prices I was getting these for now...


----------



## mazafaka (Dec 11, 2005)

Alright, you bastards convinced me to give my credit card info to whoever is running this scam. I am coming after all of you when the truth is revealed!

... or I'll just say thanks if it actually arrives... heh.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2005)

mazafaka said:


> Alright, you bastards convinced me to give my credit card info to whoever is running this scam. I am coming after all of you when the truth is revealed!
> 
> ... or I'll just say thanks if it actually arrives... heh.



Like I told Leon in a PM when he bought one, if I don't get mine, I'm going to 357 Customs and kicking $132 worth of ass. 

Chad Dyer's email & annoucements convinced me though.



Donnie said:


> Well, I almost bought the 007 Elite I mentioned earlier. But that was about the time I ordered the red JP7. Besides, if you knew the prices I was getting these for now...



I know the prices you're getting & yes, I'm jealous. Oh well.


----------



## Regor (Dec 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Yeah, but you paid full price. HAHA...Sucker!!!!  j/k
> 
> By the way, that pic reminded me of something. Now that the chemo's over, how is this current round of hairfarming going?




Who said I paid full price?? I don't pay full price for SHIT anymore... unless it says MESA/Boogie on it. (Remember, I've got a VERY good GC hookup)

As for the hair, it's coming back.


----------



## darren (Dec 11, 2005)

I think it looks better close-cropped. With it long, you kinda look like a Heavy Metal Weird Al Yankovic.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 11, 2005)

Your hair looks good, Regor.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2005)

Leon said:


> fucking shit. i just bought a guitar
> 
> i went for the orange/black buzzsaw, btw.
> 
> now, what the hell am i going to do with this $100 gift certificate?


Awesome. Congrats, Leon.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 12, 2005)

all of them are sold out now 

...to everybody who bought two (not you guys)....FUCK YOU ASSHOLES!!!


----------



## David (Dec 12, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> all of them are sold out now
> 
> ...to everybody who bought two (not you guys)....FUCK YOU ASSHOLES!!!



oh snap! I wonder how many they had! I'm guessin 50.


----------



## Leon (Dec 12, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> all of them are sold out now
> 
> ...to everybody who bought two (not you guys)....FUCK YOU ASSHOLES!!!


leave it to us financially irresponsible ones to put shit like this on our credit cards 

yes, we all need pics of our ZW's. so, how about an official count? how many did we grab?

i got one!


----------



## David (Dec 12, 2005)

I got 1 too,


***PUT YOUR NUMBER DOWN AT THE BOTTOM, next person is 3***


2.)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 12, 2005)

The gay thing is, if I get a guitar I want instead I'll get it the same time as you guys just because every freaking place is always backordered out the cloaca.


----------



## Regor (Dec 12, 2005)

darren said:


> I think it looks better close-cropped. With it long, you kinda look like a Heavy Metal Weird Al Yankovic.



I get that alot... on both counts. Lots of people are telling me I look good with short hair. And people have told me in the past I looked like Weird Al.

Personally, I want the hair back. Short Hair <  than Long Hair.


----------



## Leon (Dec 12, 2005)

i didn't really start to get noticed by the ladies until i cut off my long hair


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 12, 2005)

Found out why they sold out: http://p222.ezboard.com/fespguitarsmessageboardfrm12.showMessage?topicID=25442.topic

freaking greedy noobs.


----------



## David (Dec 12, 2005)

Leon said:


> i didn't really start to get noticed by the ladies until i cut off my long hair



haha, yeah, I'm in highschool and I get a lot of shit for it. I don't get why I don't just swipe it off... I physically can't. AND, it's like a 50% rate, out of say 100 girls I'd be interested in. That's fine enough for me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 12, 2005)

Leon said:


> i didn't really start to get noticed by the ladies until i cut off my long hair



Shit, dude. Thats how ive gotten all the women ive ever gotten.. the hair \m/


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 12, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Shit, dude. Thats how ive gotten all the women ive ever gotten.. the hair \m/


I've _definitely_ got more attention from the ladies since I grew my hair too. I've had them come up to me at gigs and ask to stroke it. It's crazy! With my newly single status, I can take some of those offers up now too.


----------



## Scott (Dec 12, 2005)

I love my long hair. Hopefully for chrismas im gettin a stylish leather jacket, and then im growing out a goatee. It's going to be very stylish. I'm going to be P.I.M.P


----------



## darren (Dec 12, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> Found out why they sold out: http://p222.ezboard.com/fespguitarsmessageboardfrm12.showMessage?topicID=25442.topic
> 
> freaking greedy noobs.


Looks like there's going to be a lot of Epiphone Zakk Wylde models hitting eBay sometime around March/April.


----------



## Leon (Dec 12, 2005)

that's shitty. some of them bought all three models.

i was thinking about it before, because i thought it'd be cool to get two and sell one, but i'm pretty poor, and this deal is really good for me. i don't think i'd want to tell some other poor guy that he can't have one for $162 because i bought an extra one to sell for $800.

it seems that way in retrospect, i guess.

however, life isn't fair  
it just happened to swing my way this time


----------



## BCrowell (Dec 12, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  

ALLL I HAD TO DO IS WAIT TILL THIS MORNING WHEN SAVINGS $$ WAS TRANSFERED! I go online this morning to order and they sold out!!!  I MISSED THE DEAL!  

Somewhere in a lone cubicle, a man is sobbing *whimper*.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2005)

BCrowell said:


> Ibanez RULZ!
> 
> That being said I do love to rock out on my EPI Les:
> 
> ...


Well, Brian, at least you still have this. Nice guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 12, 2005)

Some of those guys were actually talking about how they ordered 10, or one guy was...before "chad" updated and restricted one guitar type per person.


----------



## Leon (Dec 12, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> Some of those guys were actually talking about how they ordered 10, or one guy was...before "chad" updated and restricted one guitar type per person.


jeez! what a bunch of cockburns


----------



## Shannon (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey guys, don't be mad that others took advantage of the deal before you could. Two friends of mine ordered 5 guitars. Lots of people looked at this as an investment. If you have the funds, you problably would've done the same thing. I know I would've.


----------



## Leon (Dec 12, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Hey guys, don't be mad that others took advantage of the deal before you could. Two friends of mine ordered 5 guitars. Lots of people looked at this as an investment. If you have the funds, you problably would've done the same thing. I know I would've.


i completely agree that it's fine and all that they bought extra guitars for money.

but, i don't think i could have done the same thing. it'd be like saying to some poor kid, "hey, you can't have this $162 guitar, because i'd rather make $600 off it." if they were selling $800 bikes for $162, i'd have bought two. screw the bikers!


----------



## Shannon (Dec 12, 2005)

^ There's a reason why they say things like....
"Finders keepers, losers weepers."
"First come, first serve."

And to think, I didn't even have to post this thread, but I'm just too damn nice. Merry Christmas, bitches.


----------



## David (Dec 12, 2005)

Shannon said:


> And to think, I didn't even have to post this thread, but I'm just too damn nice. Merry Christmas, bitches.



I'd express my love for you... but the details are too precise, and I don't want to freak anyone out.


----------



## Leon (Dec 12, 2005)

Shannon said:


> ^ There's a reason why they say things like....
> "Finders keepers, losers weepers."
> "First come, first serve."


it's because...


Leon said:


> ...life isn't fair
> it just happened to swing my way this time





Shannon said:


> And to think, I didn't even have to post this thread, but I'm just too damn nice. Merry Christmas, bitches.


and for that, i thank you! maybe i'll write you a tribute song once my guitar comes in


----------



## SHREDDER (Dec 13, 2005)

Is this offer still available?

I don't know if I'm the only one, but the link in the opening thread takes me nowhere.......My browser just keeps running and wont open the page.....I'm using Firefox and never ran into this prob before.


If this is still available I would love to pick me up a camo epi....Could someone post another link please?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 13, 2005)

Nope, some guys were creaming on their computers and bought them all.


----------



## Cryptic1911 (Dec 14, 2005)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuck I can't believe I missed this!


----------



## Shannon (Dec 15, 2005)

They may have taken the link down after it was over. First come, first served. Ya missed out, folks!  j/k


----------



## Drew (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah, this was posted over the weekend when I wasn't online, and I missed out too. 

I'd have grabbed a camo Epi myself- I'm SO not the Les Paul type, but for the price it'd be a hell of a beater for Tool moments...


----------



## Leon (Dec 15, 2005)

have any of you guys received your certificates yet? i think they were supposed to ship out immediately, and i hope to have mine in hand by next week.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 15, 2005)

Leon said:


> have any of you guys received your certificates yet? i think they were supposed to ship out immediately, and i hope to have mine in hand by next week.



Nah, no yet. After the deal closed, I imagine it'll take them a few days to get all the certificates ready. Then, they'll problably send them out in one shot. Post up when you get yours.


----------



## mazafaka (Dec 19, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Nah, no yet. After the deal closed, I imagine it'll take them a few days to get all the certificates ready. Then, they'll problably send them out in one shot. Post up when you get yours.



Still no certificates? Maybe one of us should get off our asses and call 357 Customs?


----------



## Shannon (Dec 27, 2005)

*I got my certificates today. Did anyone else?*


----------



## Leon (Jan 2, 2006)

i got mine, but have been away from the 'net for a while.

any idea on when we need to mail these back? ...or, do we at all? reading the letter that came with the certificates, it seems like it's just a verifying thing, or something. i don't know


----------



## mazafaka (Jan 3, 2006)

I just got back from being out of town for the holidays and my certificates arrived while I was gone. From the way I read it, it sounds like the guitar will ship in March, and there is nothing required on our part. It also stated that the Buzzsaw die-casts (which is the style I ordered) will ship in December, while the other die-casts will ship in January. I'll let you guys know when I get my die-cast... But I am happy to finally have received some serious verification of the order.

I assume that the certificates that you guys got had serial numbers written on them? These can't be the actual serial numbers of the guitars, though, can they?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes, mine & David's had a s/n. Don't know about Leon.


----------



## darren (Jan 3, 2006)

Since the bike models were a limited run, i'm guessing that the serial # is for the model, not the guitar.


----------



## David (Jan 3, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Yes, mine & David's had a s/n. Don't know about Leon.



Is that a serial number? or order number? The number was 23xx something.


----------



## Leon (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah, both my certificate for the die-cast bike and for the guitar had the 4 digit number on it.


----------



## mazafaka (Jan 11, 2006)

Who else ordered the Buzzsaw / Sawblade design? I did, and on the printed materials that came with the coupons in the mail from 357, they said that the die-cast would be shipping in December. Did anyone get their sawblade die-cast chopper yet?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 11, 2006)

I ordered the Camo. I'd just call or email them.


----------



## mazafaka (Jan 11, 2006)

Shannon said:


> I ordered the Camo. I'd just call or email them.



What's weird is that I posted that question, what, half an hour ago? Well, I was just on the phone with my wife and the doorbell rang at our house - it was the UPS guy delivering the die-cast chopper. She opened the box and said it looks pretty high quality (for a die-cast toy, that is). Anyway, it seems like the deal may have actually been legit - but I will still be a little skeptical until the guitar actually arrives at my door.

(The reason I asked about the sawblade die-cast was because they were supposed to ship in December, while the other designs were to ship in January)


----------



## Leon (Jan 11, 2006)

i ordered the sawblade guitar, but my chopper hasn't come in yet.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm in no hurry for the die-cast model to get here. It's going to Ebay as soon as I get it though.


----------



## Leon (Jan 12, 2006)

do you think i could get at least $90 out of the $100 gift certificate on ebay?


----------



## David (Jan 12, 2006)

Leon said:


> do you think i could get at least $90 out of the $100 gift certificate on ebay?


I dunno... I was going to try $50... haha... but when you sell it, tell me what you got for it.

And... I'm selling my diecast too, and the guitar, and probably going to buy some other guitar stuff like a 7620, save for a UV7bk, or something else... anyway, we should coordinate so that ours aren't on at the same time or something.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 12, 2006)

Aren't you required to use the gift certificate for purchases on their site as part of the deal with getting the guitar?


Rev.


----------



## Leon (Jan 12, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> Aren't you required to use the gift certificate for purchases on their site as part of the deal with getting the guitar?
> 
> 
> Rev.


the deal was that we just had to buy them.

and, i think if i sold it to someone who actually gives a damn about motorcycles, it would do the company better


----------



## iumentum (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm using my gift certificates to buy some awesome Zakk Wylde/357 Customs merchandise.


----------



## mazafaka (Jan 25, 2006)

So I have my Sawblade chopper die-cast sitting here. I guess I will put it up on Ebay. Anyone else put theirs up yet? If so, how much did you get?


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey (Jan 25, 2006)

Dang. I must be retarded or something. This is the first time I saw this thread.


----------



## Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

UPS has left notices on my door for two straight days, so i think that my chopper is trying to get here lol. it was only $30, so i'm not going to bother selling it.

my gift certificate, well, i've actually got a family member who's into motorcycles 'n stuff, so i may pawn it off on him.


----------



## Leon (Jan 26, 2006)

got my die-cast model today. it's silly, but it's alright


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2006)

So when are the guitars due in?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 26, 2006)

Chris, they get sent out in late March.


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2006)

This popped up on slickdeals.net today.

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=30868&t=193076


----------



## Leon (Feb 2, 2006)

eh, ours were cheaper @ $162 total 

it looks like they're now having to buy at least $158 in crap, then pay shipping on top of that.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 2, 2006)

lol, what no-name brand is that thing? hahahaha

Forget that, the KH 3 series is better anyway.


----------



## darren (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow. Now they're selling junky electronics. Good for the credibility!

If 357 Choppers is trying to build their brand, this is NOT the way to go about it.


----------



## mazafaka (Feb 2, 2006)

Still, $200 for a $700 Les Paul (even if it IS an Epiphone) is an excellent deal. If there were other paint schemes, I would order another, but the Buzzsaw/Sawblade is already on its way to me.


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

Leon said:


> eh, ours were cheaper @ $162 total
> 
> it looks like they're now having to buy at least $158 in crap, then pay shipping on top of that.



In reading the forum over there, total with shipping is $190 shipped.

I'm hoping these all show up for you guys and are fantastic, though I'm skeptical.


----------



## mazafaka (Feb 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> I'm hoping these all show up for you guys and are fantastic, though I'm skeptical.



I am still skeptical, even though I ordered one. But I am less skeptical over time, since I have received paperwork confirming the order in the mail, plus the die-cast chopper has arrived. Additionally, it looks like these Epi Zakk Wylde models are being used for a huge marketing push and will soon be as common as dirt on the ground. Take a look at these:

http://www.epiphone.com/contest.asp
and
http://www.epiphone.com/

They are really hyping Zakk these days - he must be selling a lot of guitars for Gibson.


----------



## Leon (Feb 4, 2006)

so, i actually played on a Zakk Wylde Epi today. it was pretty nice, and the pickups weren't so bad as i thought they were going to be.

and, something struck me. i played on the bullseye model, which has a carved top. i remember seeing the pics on Epiphone's website, and it doesn't *look* like the buzzsaw model has a carved top. now, logic tells me that it's probably also carved, as it would be cheaper to make a bunch of the same thing, and just slap different finishes on each one, but looking at the pics on Epiphone's website has me wondering...

http://www.epiphone.com/default.asp?ProductID=151&CollectionID=6
http://www.epiphone.com/default.asp?ProductID=243&CollectionID=6
on the bullseye, you can see some "shine" from the curve of the top, whereas you can't see anything like that on either the buzzsaw OR the camo, for that matter.

am i just weirding out here? that's definitely a possibility


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 4, 2006)

They're all carved tops.


----------



## Leon (Feb 4, 2006)

i hope so!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 4, 2006)

It is, Leon. Fret not,


----------



## Leon (Feb 4, 2006)

thanks.

also, i noticed that the pickup selector switch was pretty bad. it produced a very audible pop in the amp. if i stick with the stock passive EMG's, i may go for something like a 2-way DPDT, to get rid of the pop, and just a 2-way since i don't really dig the bridge/neck combo sound. like one of these...

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Electro..._Switches_and_knobs/Mini_Toggle_Switches.html


----------



## David (Feb 4, 2006)

Leon said:


> thanks.
> 
> also, i noticed that the pickup selector switch was pretty bad. it produced a very audible pop in the amp. if i stick with the stock passive EMG's, i may go for something like a 2-way DPDT, to get rid of the pop, and just a 2-way since i don't really dig the bridge/neck combo sound. like one of these...
> 
> http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Electro..._Switches_and_knobs/Mini_Toggle_Switches.html



dude... I'll save you some time... IT HAS 6 STRINGS... it's an LP... it has zakk wyldes name on it... it's crap... sell it.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted,,they only have 6 strings,,,, however they aren't that bad. We had about 10 or 15 come to my work about a month ago. They were all seconds of course, but they played and sounded great. If I were to ever find one that just simply had the mojo I would buy it in a heart beat, but first I would take it to the spray booth and do away with the epiphone logo...lol.

~A


----------



## Leon (Feb 5, 2006)

David said:


> dude... I'll save you some time... IT HAS 6 STRINGS... it's an LP... it has zakk wyldes name on it... it's crap... sell it.


i'll save myself some time, and just do this...


----------



## mazafaka (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't know about you guys, but I am getting psyched. It's almost March, when the guitars are supposed to ship... and yes, I know it only has six strings, and the paint job may be questionable, but it's a Les Paul and under $200. Plus, a new guitar is a new guitar, right?

Regarding the paint: I realize the price is probably astronomical, but any idea how much it would be to send one of these off and have it repainted a solid color?


----------



## darren (Feb 20, 2006)

If you're going to do that, you might as well sell it and buy a solid-colour Epi Les Paul. I don't think having one of these repainted would be cost-effective AT ALL.


----------



## mazafaka (Feb 20, 2006)

darren said:


> If you're going to do that, you might as well sell it and buy a solid-colour Epi Les Paul. I don't think having one of these repainted would be cost-effective AT ALL.



I figured that would be the case. I have considered selling it, but since it will be used mainly for recording, I am not going to worry about the appearance right away.... as long as it sounds good, I'll keep it.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 20, 2006)

You could have it repainted for around 200 bucks,,, you would have to remove the hardware and pickups. However if the paint bothers scheme bothers you,,just sell it. You should be able to pull in between 600 or 700 bucks for that thing. You could buy another Epiphone of choice,,,or use that money towards a real guitar with 7 strings....lol.

~A


----------



## David (Feb 20, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> You could buy another Epiphone of choice,,,or use that money towards a real guitar with 7 strings....lol.
> 
> ~A


  

[action=David]has an insane hatred for Gibson an LP's since he was duped into getting one...[/action]

for one... I wanna see if this auto-double-post-merges this...



secondly, has anyone recieved their bikes yet that didn't order the buzzsaw?

and one more to see if it auto-merges triple posts


----------



## Leon (Mar 25, 2006)

ugh, isn't it LATE March yet?


----------



## David (Mar 25, 2006)

Leon said:


> ugh, isn't it LATE March yet?


well they're _shipping_ in late march... so I'm expecting it anywhere between mid-april to the end of april


----------



## nyck (Mar 25, 2006)

http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1185659&highlight=agile


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 25, 2006)

Leon said:


> i'll save myself some time, and just do this...


Heh heh heh... good one. Dude, comedy. It's just a thought.


----------



## David (Mar 25, 2006)

nyck said:


> http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1185659&highlight=agile


that's reassuring! thanks for posting that!



although... those are only normal bulls-eye's... what about the camo and buzzsaw?


----------



## Leon (Mar 25, 2006)

nyck said:


> http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1185659&highlight=agile


well shit, i'm excited!



The Dark Wolf said:


> Heh heh heh... good one. Dude, comedy. It's just a thought.


i wouldn't mind spending a summer in LA or NYC as part of a writing team for a show or something. it'd be a nice break from the math! but, the science would inevitably draw me back in


----------



## Shannon (Mar 25, 2006)

My buddy (who ordered 4) has been keeping up with development on the BLS board. Chad Dyer, the webmaster, said they had 50 Bullseyes come in early & so those got sent out. Although they START shipping in late March, I wouldn't expect anything until mid-April. 

As I hear things, you'll hear things.


----------



## David (Mar 25, 2006)

Shannon said:


> My buddy (who ordered 4) has been keeping up with development on the BLS board. Chad Dyer, the webmaster, said they had 50 Bullseyes come in early & so those got sent out. Although they START shipping in late March, I wouldn't expect anything until mid-April.
> 
> As I hear things, you'll hear things.


have they said anything about the bikes? I haven't recieved mine yet, and I thought they were to be shipped in late january.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 25, 2006)

No word on the bikes (not that I really care about them anyway). 357 Customs customer support has been lacking, but Chad Dyer has been keeping things fairly up to date. More so than 357 anyway.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 25, 2006)

I still want a Camo one...I want a maple fretboard...


----------



## Shannon (Mar 25, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I still want a Camo one...I want a maple fretboard...


That's what I got, but I have no intention of keeping it. I plan to use the $$$ from the sale to go towards a new guitar amp.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 25, 2006)

Shannon said:


> That's what I got, but I have no intention of keeping it. I plan to use the $$$ from the sale to go towards a new guitar amp.


You people are evil, lol.


----------



## David (Mar 25, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I still want a Camo one...I want a maple fretboard...


I'll sell you mine for $500, in the box, never opened. It's the camo one. That's a lot better than the $800-$850 new, and a lot better price than what I payed for.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 25, 2006)

lol, I have no money is my point.


----------



## Dr.Feelgood (Mar 25, 2006)

Im military and want the Camo. I guess I can always sell the Orange Buzzsaw and then buy the camo one LOL


----------



## Allen Garrow (Mar 26, 2006)

So when are you guys supposed to get these things?

~A


----------



## Shannon (Mar 26, 2006)

*sigh* They are suppose to start shipping in late March.


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2006)

hey Shannon, are we there yet?


----------



## Shannon (Mar 26, 2006)

^ Soon, Danielsan. Soon.


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2006)

no worries. time shall pass quickly while i oogle your avatar.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 26, 2006)

Shit, we've waited _this_ long. What's a few more weeks? As for my avatar...I just can't believe how good I look in a bikini.


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2006)

true. i'll actually be spending the next few weeks (and many weeks after i hope) working at a new part-time job saving up for upgrades for my Buzzsaw.


----------



## David (Mar 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Shit, we've waited _this_ long. What's a few more weeks? As for my avatar...I just can't believe how good I look in a bikini.


hahahahah, damn shannon, looking hott! I think I might be gay.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 26, 2006)

David said:


> hahahahah, damn shannon, looking hott! I think I might be gay.


I know. That 2-piece really brings out my tits! 
[action=Shannon]goes to play with them.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol shannon you sound like another guy who goes by "colette" on another forum


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow...is Shannon becoming the Richelle of sevenstring.org?


----------



## Shannon (Mar 26, 2006)

^ You guys obviously didn't get the memo. That really is me in the avatar!!! The photos of that dude in End Theory were mistaken as me. I'm just a fan of ET. I mean, c'mon. My name is Shannon afterall. That's about as girly as it gets. Hell, check out my tits! I'm one hot mama.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2006)

At least you're not blonde .


----------



## Shannon (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## David (Mar 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


> ^ You guys obviously didn't get the memo. That really is me in the avatar!!! The photos of that dude in End Theory were mistaken as me. I'm just a fan of ET. I mean, c'mon. My name is Shannon afterall. That's about as girly as it gets. Hell, check out my tits! I'm one hot mama.


That's exactly how he looked at the show in seattle, I had a boner the whole time.  

An actual picture from the show:






[action=David]whistles[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2006)

That floor must've been sticky as hell after the show.


----------



## David (Mar 26, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> That floor must've been sticky as hell after the show.


nah, but I had to throw my pants away, it just wouldn't come out.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 26, 2006)

David said:


> That's exactly how he looked at the show in seattle, I had a boner the whole time.
> 
> An actual picture from the show:
> 
> ...



 You need to post all those pictures of that show!!! The real ones, I mean.


----------



## David (Mar 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


> You need to post all those pictures of that show!!! The real ones, I mean.


oh shit, I never did did I?


----------



## Shannon (Mar 26, 2006)

^ You tried, but you couldn't get the links to work. TRY, TRY AGAIN, DAVIDSAN!


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 29, 2006)

A friend of mine who did this deal too asked me to post and ask if anyone has heard any recent info on the shipment of the guitars. Also, he said he couldn't find any contact info on Epiphone's website and was wondering if anyone knows their contact e-mail address. I guess he's getting mega-antsy and wants to know when he's getting his geetars 


Rev.


----------



## Regor (Mar 29, 2006)

All I'm sayin is... you guys got hoed. Not screwed necessarily, but hoed.


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2006)

...because we've had to wait for so long?


----------



## Shannon (Mar 29, 2006)

Regor said:


> All I'm sayin is... you guys got hoed. Not screwed necessarily, but hoed.


Time will tell.


----------



## David (Mar 29, 2006)

Regor said:


> All I'm sayin is... you guys got hoed. Not screwed necessarily, but hoed.


I'm going to post a video of me laughing at you sitting there with my camo guitar... and then another one of me smelling all the money I'll get from selling it.


----------



## Regor (Mar 30, 2006)

David said:


> I'm going to post a video of me laughing at you sitting there with my camo guitar... and then another one of me smelling all the money I'll get from selling it.



Ok, so while you're waiting to take that video... I'ma post a pic of me holding mine that I've had since March of last year, paid "cost" for, and already modded with the real EMG-ZW set and all black hardware. 






And since we're talking about Ozzy guitarists' guitars, I'll throw in my 'Randy' as well  






And just for good measure, let's add some 7's to the thread, since it's SS.org afterall





So how much money are you going to be making off this guitar once it finally gets to you?   

(Mind you, these pics were taken before I started the chemo. Actually, the last 2 were taken the day before I started chemo, which is incidentally the same day I donated my hair to Locks of Love)


----------



## Leon (Mar 30, 2006)

i dig the black hardware on the Bullseye. one of the reasons i went with the Buzzsaw was because it had chrome hardware, instead of the gold. and, the immitation LP that i started playing guitar on was a tobacco sunburst, and was therefore kinda orange. and had chrome (well, severely corroded chrome, anyways  ) hardware. so, it'll be a lot like it.

i'm thinking of putting some nickel plated DiMarzio's in there as well. probably a TZ/AN set. and maybe some chrome skull knobs


----------



## Regor (Mar 30, 2006)

Leon said:


> and had chrome (well, severely corroded chrome, anyways  ) hardware.



Exactly why I got the black hardware to replace the gold hardware with. That shit'll tarnish. The black is gonna stay black.



> and maybe some chrome skull knobs



I've already got those on my RG2127X, and in 'matching' cosmo black chrome.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 30, 2006)

I've already got some camo...but not as a guitar:


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's me with my camo.





...get it?


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Here's me with my camo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's some good camo!



Regor... this is a great concept here though. FREE > Paid. I'm not keeping it, I'm simply selling it, buying a BBE, a furman power supply, and spending $200 on investments.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 30, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Here's me with my camo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is Mr Eleven Fifty-nine. He cannot be seen. Mr. Fifty-nine, would you stand up please?

Mr. Fifty-nine has learned the first lesson of not being seen, _not to stand up_.


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 30, 2006)

bostjan said:


> This is Mr Eleven Fifty-nine. He cannot be seen. Mr. Fifty-nine, would you stand up please?
> 
> Mr. Fifty-nine has learned the first lesson of not being seen, _not to stand up_.


[sign]Fuckin' eh.[/sign]


----------



## Regor (Mar 30, 2006)

bostjan said:


> This is Mr Eleven Fifty-nine. He cannot be seen. Mr. Fifty-nine, would you stand up please?
> 
> Mr. Fifty-nine has learned the first lesson of not being seen, _not to stand up_.



Python Pwns!



David said:


> Regor... this is a great concept here though. FREE > Paid. I'm not keeping it, I'm simply selling it, buying a BBE, a furman power supply, and spending $200 on investments.



Well, first of all it ain't free. You paid 'something' for it. And secondly, you're not keeping it. So that's lame in my book. There's plenty of ways to make money. I feel sorry for anyone who wanted to buy one to keep it, and couldn't get a great deal on it cuz of people who bought them to make a profit.

My $0.02.


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2006)

Regor said:


> Well, first of all it ain't free. You paid 'something' for it. And secondly, you're not keeping it. So that's lame in my book. There's plenty of ways to make money. I feel sorry for anyone who wanted to buy one to keep it, and couldn't get a great deal on it cuz of people who bought them to make a profit.
> 
> My $0.02.



Well shit man, someone's got to pay the bills... which happens to come from my personal paychecks. This is economical darwinism and markets at it's best. I need money for music gear, I find a way that's legal. As long as it's legal, I'm playing within the boundaries.


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 30, 2006)

Regor said:


> Ok, so while you're waiting to take that video... I'ma post a pic of me holding mine that I've had since March of last year, paid "cost" for, and already modded with the real EMG-ZW set and all black hardware.



Ah so that's your beef Regor?... you paid "cost" for yours and now everyone's getting theirs for less? I know your cost couldn't have been $150.

I didn't go into this deal cause I don't play 6'ers anymore and I don't need cash, nor do I like those guitars. My friend went in on it though and he has all the paper work and everything. Shit, even Zakk Wylde put out a statement saying "Yes the deal is real stop e-mailing me." So I can't see any of these guys having been foolish to take up on the offer.


Rev.


----------



## Leon (Mar 30, 2006)

Regor said:


> I've already got those on my RG2127X, and in 'matching' cosmo black chrome.


sweet! those are the same knobs i want to get, only in chrome...






how do they fit on the pots? do they just push on, or is there a set screw in the back of the head?


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 30, 2006)

Regor said:


> I feel sorry for anyone who wanted to buy one to keep it, and couldn't get a great deal on it cuz of people who bought them to make a profit.



By the way... no need to feel sorry for those people cause there are still deals with these guitars going on. Just recently they had the "Buy one of these MP3 players and get a free Zakk Wylde guitar".


Rev.


----------



## Regor (Mar 30, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> Ah so that's your beef Regor?... you paid "cost" for yours and now everyone's getting theirs for less? I know your cost couldn't have been $150.
> 
> Rev.



No. I had no problem paying cost for mine. Because I bought mine a year ago as a "Get Well" present to myself before I started chemotherapy. That was WAY before this deal ever came about. And I'm keeping mine, not trying to make a cheap buck offa it. And my "cost" price was low enough that I'm not complaining about it. But let me put it this way. If I hadn't already bought one, and this deal came about. And I didn't get one to keep, meanwhile you people bought them to sell them... you're damn right I'd be pissed as a MoFo. So I 'feel' for anyone out there who didn't get the opportunity.

(Not to sound like I'm preaching here... but honestly, when you've been through what I've been through, you start to think differently about things and think more about how things affect other people more than how things affect yourself. And I don't expect any of you to understand what I mean or where I'm coming from. I'm just explaining my position.)



Leon said:


> sweet! those are the same knobs i want to get, only in chrome...
> 
> how do they fit on the pots? do they just push on, or is there a set screw in the back of the head?



Small set screws.


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 30, 2006)

Regor said:


> So I 'feel' for anyone out there who didn't get the opportunity.
> 
> (Not to sound like I'm preaching here... but honestly, when you've been through what I've been through, you start to think differently about things and think more about how things affect other people



See my post above yours "By the way... no need to feel sorry for those people cause there are still deals with these guitars going on. Just recently they had the "Buy one of these MP3 players and get a free Zakk Wylde guitar".

Let's look at this another way... these guitars still sell for what $799? Even with all of these deals over people that want these guitars really bad will be able to buy them for a decent amount less than $799 with all the people that will be selling them on EBay.

By the way, just to reiterate... I'm not one of "these people". I didn't do this deal. I'm just a bit surprised that you seem genuinely upset that people took advantage of this deal. My co-worker did the deal to get all three models of guitar. If the company wanted to prevent people buying them up like hotcakes they could've done a 1 per person deal.


Rev.


----------



## Regor (Mar 30, 2006)

The 'company' is a 'company' and the almighy dollar is the bottom line. Why would they care why people are buying them?

I could really give 2 shits less. I'm just stating that my point is, I'd rather have seen them go to people who want to keep them. That's all. End of discussion.


----------



## Dr.Feelgood (Mar 30, 2006)

This email I just got from Chad


The following is an email sent to you by an administrator of "The 
Official Black Label Society Family". If this message is spam, contains 
abusive or other comments you find offensive please contact the webmaster 
of the board at the following address:

[email protected]


Message sent to you follows:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

THANK YOU to all of you for your patience as we have been finishing up 
our move from Florida to Nashville, an opening up our new company HQ. 

Please be aware that we are waiting on delivery of our mp4 players from 
our factory. Today is March 30, and the mp4 players are slated to be 
delivered in 4 weeks. 

We are also waiting on delivery of all the guitars as well. Please note 
these guitars are slated to be also delivered 4 weeks from today. 

Once these items are in our control, we will be turning around and 
sending them the minute they come off the trucks. 

We apologize for this delay, and thank you sincerely for your continued 
patience, and than you for being our customers! 

-Chad


----------



## Shannon (Mar 30, 2006)

DRAT!


----------



## Dr.Feelgood (Mar 30, 2006)

Shannon said:


> DRAT!


Are you going to cancel? I am seriously debating it now


----------



## Shannon (Mar 30, 2006)

Nah, I've waited this long. What's another month?

By the way, I FINALLY made this thread a sticky.


----------



## Leon (Mar 30, 2006)

Shannon said:


> What's another month?


it's another 30 long days 

i'm alright with waiting another month. beggars can't be choosers, and can't be impatient either.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 30, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Nah, I've waited this long. What's another month?
> 
> By the way, I FINALLY made this thread a sticky.


...dude, there was no pr0n.


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2006)

that's messed 

I'm never purchasing something from them, ever.


----------



## Leon (Mar 30, 2006)

patience is a virtue


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2006)

Another month?

Patience is indeed a virtue, but optimism apparently is as well. Good luck guys. :\


----------



## mazafaka (Mar 31, 2006)

I have to admit that it is disappointing, but I am not canceling my order just yet. I can always contest the charge on my credit card if they don't deliver. I'm not really that surprised though. Time = money. We are saving money by waiting a LONG ASS TIME.


----------



## Tombinator (Apr 1, 2006)

What a pair! Oh honey smacks, what a match!

Camo EMG Prototypes:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 1, 2006)

Whoa where'd you get those at?


----------



## Jason (Apr 1, 2006)

Regor said:


> Python Pwns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would have done the same thing a opportunity presented it self and he took that's just smart thinking on his part. 



Regor said:


> The 'company' is a 'company' and the almighy dollar is the bottom line. Why would they care why people are buying them?
> 
> I could really give 2 shits less. I'm just stating that my point is, I'd rather have seen them go to people who want to keep them. That's all. End of discussion.



they will when someone buys them, and my prediction is ppl are not going be able to sell them for $799 because someones going lowball them sell em cheaper plus it sounds like there are lot of deals going on for them already ie: by X product get zakk guitar free.


----------



## David (Apr 1, 2006)

.jason. said:


> i would have done the same thing a opportunity presented it self and he took that's just smart thinking on his part.
> 
> 
> 
> they will when someone buys them, and my prediction is ppl are not going be able to sell them for $799 because someones going lowball them sell em cheaper plus it sounds like there are lot of deals going on for them already ie: by X product get zakk guitar free.


I was gonna have mine $500 buy it now... If anyone thinks they'll get full priced for it, they're retarded.


----------



## Leon (Apr 1, 2006)

it's funny. i'm actually in a bit of a money rut right now, and having an extra $500 would really pull me out of it. though, by the time that damned guitar gets here, i should be fine again


----------



## Tombinator (Apr 2, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Whoa where'd you get those at?



I wish those were mine! The guys from EMG just sent this photo out earlier on Friday. They wanted to get some feedback on them, demand, and to see if it would be worth it to manufacture for purchase.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 2, 2006)

I think they're hideous, personally, I think they should make nickel-covered ones like people have been asking for from the beginning instead of those hideous crap-jobs.


----------



## malufet (Apr 2, 2006)

this promo still open? Did you get your LP?


----------



## David (Apr 2, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I think they're hideous, personally, I think they should make nickel-covered ones like people have been asking for from the beginning instead of those hideous crap-jobs.


Personally, I like the look... and if you're going to choose a nickel cover over the style EMG uses, suit yourself. Just know the effects of using nickel covers, such as excess ringing, acting as an echo chamber, and completely changing the sound on high distortion.


----------



## Tombinator (Apr 2, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I think they're hideous, personally, I think they should make nickel-covered ones like people have been asking for from the beginning instead of those hideous crap-jobs.



I think they're quite humorous (and cool), in synchronocity to the release of the camo Zakk Wylde LP! Oh and lets not forget to mention the camo Gator bags and cases that just recently made their way into the market!


----------



## Jason (Apr 4, 2006)

Well i got a email today from 357 here it is



*Hello everyone. Thanks for being so patient on the delivery of the Epiphone guitars. Here's the deal. 

We are waiting on delivery of the Epiphone guitars for you guys FROM Epiphone because the guitars that Epiphone has in stock do NOT have working pickups! 

That's correct...for whatever reason (and people....please don't send me 100 emails and posts here asking why the pickups don't work...I'm not working for Epiphone) the pickups don't work. So rather than send you guys a guitar that doesn't make SOUND through an amp, we want to have Epiphone remedy this situation and send you WORKING guitars. 

That's the reason for the wait. I didn't want to say anything until I had permission because NOBODY want's to make Epiphone or EMG angry. 

THANK YOU. 

-Chad*

Edited by mod: Bolded it for easy referencing.


----------



## darren (Apr 4, 2006)

[action=darren]coughs **BULLSHIT** cough... cough...[/action]


----------



## Jason (Apr 4, 2006)

Also so what if the pups don't work? isn't everyone ripping them out and dropping real emg's?? lol


----------



## darren (Apr 4, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that a) Epiphone would have a whole batch of guitars that somehow got through quality control with non-functional electronics; and b) that they would tell 357 Choppers' webmaster.

It sounds like a bullshit excuse for, "We don't have the cash to actually pay for the guitars we promised to ship out."


----------



## nyck (Apr 4, 2006)

How can a pickup not work? 

Let alone, that many pickups...


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 4, 2006)

LOL,,, what the hell. I'm not sure what to make of that,, we literally get 100's of epi's and we don't have many issues with pickups not working, and when we do it's typically on LP Jrs.

~A


----------



## Donnie (Apr 4, 2006)

Mr. Wylde spent all your guy's money on beer. 
I'd be one for going over your original sales receipts to make sure you didn't sign something stating that you can't sue the crap out of them when they don't send you the guitar.


----------



## darren (Apr 4, 2006)

Maybe they're trying to find the right way to say, "Congratulations! You just spent $132.05 on a toy motorcycle!"


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 5, 2006)

well it was still a $100 gift certificate with the bike, I think most people forgot that part or want to leave it out to say they got ripped off.

The thing is, you didn't actually BUY the guitar, it was a bonus.


----------



## Jason (Apr 12, 2006)

haha lame

*"Just to let you all know, all guitars will be to your doors in the next 3 weeks. 

EVERYONE BE PATIENT! 

If everyone can just chill out and be patient, it will help us ALOT more. We're spending SO much time answering everyone asking 'WHERE IS MY GUITAR?' that we're taking time AWAY from shipping things out!!!!!!!!!!!! 

THANK YOU! 

-Chad"*

***From Chad Dyer, webmaster for Zakk Wylde & 357 Customs

Edit by mod: Bolded out message. Thanks for the update, Jason.


----------



## darren (Apr 12, 2006)

Chad sure isn't the master of public relations.

1) Cut and paste. How much time can it take to answer the same question over and over?
2) Set up an auto-responder with answers to the most common questions, like "WHERE'S MY FUCKING GUITAR?"
3) Quit making excuses. Blaming Epiphone for an _entire shipment_ of guitars with non-functional electronics, and then blaming the _customers_ for taking time away from them shipping the guitars just makes the whole operation look mickey-mouse and not worthy of further business. Be honest with people, tell them what's REALLY going on, and don't let your webmaster be your PR spokesperson.


----------



## Scott (Apr 12, 2006)

I got that email aswell. No clue why, seeing how I didn't buy a guitar.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2006)

.jason. said:


> haha lame
> 
> *"Just to let you all know, all guitars will be to your doors in the next 3 weeks.
> 
> ...




Be patient? He's late as hell delivering a product that he spammed all over hell, enticing people to buy shit they don't want from his shop, and he has the audacity to post something like this?


----------



## darren (Apr 12, 2006)

It looks like this promotion is blowing up in 357 Choppers' face.


----------



## Steve (Apr 12, 2006)

Chad seem more and more like little brother Mikey, on "American Choppers", with every message..


----------



## Shannon (Apr 12, 2006)

darren said:


> It looks like this promotion is blowing up in 357 Choppers' face.


That's enough out of you, Mr. Negative Pants.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 12, 2006)

.jason. said:


> haha lame
> 
> *"Just to let you all know, all guitars will be to your doors in the next 3 weeks.
> 
> ...



Whoa.,,,, sounds like Mikey,,,errr Chad is getting a little tweaked. That's what they get for working with Epiphone. If you are going to make a kick ass offer one really needs to follow all the way through and make sure that it remains kickass, by being able to deliver. Personally I wouldn't have made the offer unless I had all the kinks and shit worked out. I mean come on,,,what a lame experience for those of you that jumped on this one. Granted end result will be a cool guitar, but still you could have made one in the time this has taken.

~A


----------



## David (Apr 12, 2006)

Shannon said:


> That's enough out of you, Mr. Negative Pants.


hahaha, WELL, you know... I could use that $500 right now.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 12, 2006)

Problems from Epiphone wouldn't surprise me at all. I've heard some dealer horror stories at the NAMM show...


----------



## Jason (Apr 12, 2006)

Scott said:


> I got that email aswell. No clue why, seeing how I didn't buy a guitar.



 me either


----------



## Dr.Feelgood (Apr 13, 2006)

The longer the delay this the more I am contemplating selling it and upgrading to a real Gibson Les Paul Studio


----------



## Leon (Apr 13, 2006)

i've managed to keep myself so busy with school, i've forgotten about this guitar on several occasions. every now and then i look over to the toy motorcycle on my desk and think, "oh yeah, i've got a new guitar coming in... someday..."


----------



## David (Apr 13, 2006)

Dr.Feelgood said:


> The longer the delay this the more I am contemplating selling it and upgrading to a real Gibson Les Paul Studio


argh, nobody close this thread for this, I'm trying to help... and Naren might put in his 2 bits about a GLP too.

I had one, in black... and lets just say that it wasn't a very good choice. The neck vibrated like hell, so all the strings would always ring. The neck is painted, and gets pretty sticky (although... I think that's on all of them). It's an insanely overpriced guitar. Not to mention... you can just go buy a $500 Epiphone classic, put the pups from the LP Studio in there, and you'll have the same thing... but better, because it has a sterdy bolt on neck, and isn't painted on the back. Trust me, you can put an Epi with new pups and maybe even some new, but cheap, pots in there, up against a LP Studio, and the Epi will blow the Gibson out of the water.


Sorry for that rant, I just _wasted_ $800 on a LP that I obviously don't have... because I'm one poor ass income fucker.


----------



## Jason (Apr 13, 2006)

or even better yet don't buy a epi or a gibson, buy a agile from rondo and have the best guitar out of the 3


----------



## Scott (Apr 13, 2006)

Or even better yet, buy an ibanez


----------



## David (Apr 13, 2006)

Scott said:


> Or even better yet, buy an ibanez


you know, I think that way too, haha, but some people want a guitar that's great for just chords and rhythmic playing.


Rondo's lps rock


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 13, 2006)

Or buy an older, not particularly valuable Les Paul. They always seem better to me!


----------



## Dr.Feelgood (Apr 13, 2006)

I've owned a Jackson, Ibanez, Fender and my current Epiphone SG-400 and I like the look and feel to a Les Paul. I may see how the play on this Buzzsaw sounds, and go from there. If I do keep it, It's going to be swapped out with the ZW 81/85 combo or possibly even the KK 81/85 combo for even more output


----------



## Shannon (Apr 14, 2006)

*Here's a link to the official 357 Customs Offer forum. All questions have been answered here.
http://www.zakkwylde.com/family/viewforum.php?f=15*


----------



## Drew (Apr 19, 2006)

the forum admin said:


> Boy...
> 
> It seems SO simple to me. If I ordered something and I didn't want to wait for some unexpected delays, I would certainly just simply cancel my order...easy enough right?
> 
> ...



Let's see... considering that they're already a month late on an order that had an already-high four month turnaround time quote, and that this is from the admin of that forum, that's a HIGHLY unprofessional attitude. 

And reading all of the "I don't know why a few bad eggs have to ruin it for everyone" posts from like people's wives there waiting for guitars, with no other posts, you gotta wonder how many of those are from actual customers, too. 

Whether or not they finally deliver is besides the point (and, for the record, i believe they will) - this promotion has been pretty much botched from the start and is being handled in an incredibly unprofessional manner. I believe they're not trying to scam anyone, but i also believe they got in WAY over their heads, and are lashing out trying to keep their heads above the water.


----------



## darren (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree. The whole 357 Customs crew seem like a bunch of amateurs who know nothing about marketing programs or fulfillment. Clearly, they had no idea what kind of logistical difficulties they were going to encounter with a promotion of this magnitude. However, the discussion shouldn't be on the Zakk Wylde site, since it wasn't him (or his people) that ran the promotion, so i can understand why Zakk's forum admin is a little miffed.

In running a promotion they could not deliver on, 357 Customs has actually _harmed_ the brand they were supposed to be building. They say they'll never do another guitar promotion again as a result of all the whining, which is a stupid attitude. They reached out to the guitar community with a very appealing offer, and they've been doing nothing but make excuses ever since. 

As soon as they knew there was going to be a delay, every person who bought the gift certificate and die cast model should have been sent a personalized letter explaining the true nature of the delay, rather than waiting until after the shit hit the fan.

I work in marketing, and there is _no way_ we would ever have run a promotion like this for one of our clients, unless Epiphone is giving them the guitars for free (or almost for free). Their return on investment for this promotion is likely to be less than zero, AND they've done potentially irreparable harm to their brand in the process. So they've squandered a load of cash and an even bigger load of customer goodwill.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 19, 2006)

drew said:


> but i also believe they got in WAY over their heads


True. The news of this promotion spread like wildfire. Hell, look at THIS thread! Either way....everyone one needs to stop whining. 


the ZW forum admin said:


> Do yourselves a favor and if you don't like it, I'm sure you could find a hundred people that would pay you double for your package when it comes in...


Well said. It isn't the best set of circumstances, but they are doing the best they can for what they have to work with.


----------



## Drew (Apr 21, 2006)

Shannon said:


> True. The news of this promotion spread like wildfire. Hell, look at THIS thread! Either way....everyone one needs to stop whining.
> 
> Well said. It isn't the best set of circumstances, but they are doing the best they can for what they have to work with.




Well, let's be honest, Shannon - they were giving away $700 signature guitars of a popular guitarist. Sure, the promotion spread like wildfire, but at the same time you have to accept a certian degree of culpability for not being prepared to deal with that. I'm not saying "they got in over their heads, I feel sorry for them," but more "they're totally out of their league, they entered into a promotion that they were completely unprepared for, and is it any surprise that it blew up in their faces?" 

As for doing the "best they can in the circumstances," I CERTIANLY hope this isn't the best they can do. At the VERY least I'd expect them to maintain a more positive attitude - "Quit your bitching" doesn't do anyone any favors. 

Sure, the admin has a point, that the bottom line is you're still getting a great guitar that you can probably resell at a profit. But, from a PR perspective, the bottom line should be the LAST thing on your mind - customer satisfaction is your only concern. If you're any good, you can have the bottom line play out against a customer and still keep them happy - if all you can plead is "the bottom line is you're getting a guitar for cheap, if you're unhappy about the delay, tough - sell the guitar," well, I work operations for a financial firm, but even so if i ever told a client that I'd probably be fired. You just don't DO that. 


Initially I was kind of sorry that I only heard about this after the promotion had ended - I was offline that weekend - but in retrospect, I'm glad I'm not doing business with these guys. The way they're handling this is disgraceful.


----------



## darren (Apr 21, 2006)

Heh. These guys are bikers and bike builders. I guess "polite and courteous" doesn't factor into a lot of their personalities.


----------



## Leon (Apr 21, 2006)

yeah, 357Customs could have handled things better. either way, sooner or later, i'm getting a free guitar


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm glad I didn't bite on this.

What a bunch of BS:



> Ok people...let me clarify my stance on the Slick Deals people, since some of you are taking my words and running the complete opposite direction with them.
> 
> Again.
> 
> ...



He fucked up and can't deliver even remotely within the promised timeline, and he says he was "taken out of context"? 

If I do a promotion with, say, Ibanez for ss.org members, I won't post a public link and take people's money immediately, which is what 357 did. They should have waited until they had guitars in hand before they so graciously accepted everyone's cash in exchange for a toy motorcycle or whatever else they bundled in. I'm sure you guys will get your guitars in due time due to Zakk and BLS being (even unofficially) tied to it, but I said at the beginning that this would be a clusterfuck. Nobody should be even the least bit suprised that they haven't shown up yet.

Bottom line: Don't take people's money if you don't have what they're buying.


----------



## Digital Black (Apr 28, 2006)

Ha Ha, I knew this would happen. That's a real nice $ 100 toy bike.


< dick mode off...>


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 28, 2006)

I didn't go in on this deal cause I'm not a fan, I don't play 6 strings anymore, and I don't need cash so badly that I have to jump on a quick way to make a profit.

That being said in all honesty what is the big fucking deal??? All that was spent is $132. That's chump change for most of us here with decent jobs (I'm not saying that nastily but honestly). For those that don't have jobs or are in tough times they probably shouldn't have been spending money on this kinda stuff anyway. In addition, the people that bought into this also got a $100 gift certificate to purchase stuff from the 357 online store of which my co-worker, that did go in on the deal as he's a Zakk Wylde nut, bought a bunch of Black Label society shirts, hoodies, etc.

So with having to wait even 3 months more I can't see it as being a big freaking deal other than the fact that people are impatient as hell. My co-worker said he read one guy online say he wants to sue 357 Customs cause he's so pissed. I mean how stupid is that!? If the guitars never come than yeah, *that's* a big deal. But shit, to spend $132 to get $100 worth of goods from their store and an $800 guitar I think it's downright immature to be freaking out. And I do agree that most people freaking out are the ones looking to sell them off. My co-workers like, "Yeah it sucks but it'll be worth it when they come".


Rev.


----------



## Drew (Apr 28, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> I didn't go in on this deal cause I'm not a fan, I don't play 6 strings anymore, and I don't need cash so badly that I have to jump on a quick way to make a profit.
> 
> That being said in all honesty what is the big fucking deal??? All that was spent is $132. That's chump change for most of us here with decent jobs (I'm not saying that nastily but honestly). For those that don't have jobs or are in tough times they probably shouldn't have been spending money on this kinda stuff anyway. In addition, the people that bought into this also got a $100 gift certificate to purchase stuff from the 357 online store of which my co-worker, that did go in on the deal as he's a Zakk Wylde nut, bought a bunch of Black Label society shirts, hoodies, etc.
> 
> ...



The "big fucking deal" is that the guitars were ordered in december with the intent that they'd be shipped at the beginning of March, and we're one weekend away from the beginning of May. 

Actually, I take that back. The "big fucking deal" is that no only is 357 Customs two months late in delivery, their attitude towards their customers has been "If you've got a problem, piss off. And don't bitch to us, because that only slows us down. Now, go blame Epiphone." 

Even looking past the point that many of their customers have now been waiting the better part of five months for a guitar, 357 Customs' handling of these delays has been, IMO, absolutely disgraceful. There's been a compelte lack of communication (i scanned the message boards - apparently the current prevailing wisdom is the third time you send them an e-mail asking what hapened to your order, they get back to you), they've blamed the delays on Gibson from day one (be that as it may, you don't do that in such unequivical terms, and again they should have had the guitars in hand before taking orders. "Well, even in a case of 50 a good five or six will be rejects" Great, dipshit, maybe you should have taken that into account before taking orders), and when you're two months late in delivering a promised product, blaming the customer for delays is the absolute LAST thing you should be doing. 

Honestly, the current attitude over at that board is that if you don't side with 357 Customs, you basically get bullied off the message board. I'm wondering how many complaints we're NOT seeing posted because of this. Again, it's not that I don't think they'll deliver - it's just I think their handling has been a debacle.


(by the way, the bitter tone above is a product of reading the last "press release" or two, and isn't directed at you, Rev.)


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 28, 2006)

Drew said:


> (by the way, the bitter tone above is a product of reading the last "press release" or two, and isn't directed at you, Rev.)



LOL, I know!  But I'd like to point out that you say they're two months late... didn't they say the guitars would be shipping late March? Late March could've meant March 28th. Today is April 28th so that would put it at one month late. I know everyone already waited five months but they knew that part - that it would be a number of months before the guitars shipped.

As for the company's response, I totally agree with you it's *extremely* unprofessional. But we are talking about a company that makes choppers LOL - _just kidding_. But with all the negative things people started to say only just like April 1st when they still hadn't shipped I guess I can, in some regard, understand the butting of heads.

Eh, also... I used to be such an impatient person. These days I've relaxed a bit so I guess I see things a little different. I'd be pissed in a situation where I didn't have any guitar and was waiting for the one I ordered to arrive and it was delayed.


Rev.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 28, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> That being said in all honesty what is the big fucking deal??? All that was spent is $132. That's chump change for most of us here with decent jobs (I'm not saying that nastily but honestly). For those that don't have jobs or are in tough times they probably shouldn't have been spending money on this kinda stuff anyway. In addition, the people that bought into this also got a $100 gift certificate to purchase stuff from the 357 online store of which my co-worker, that did go in on the deal as he's a Zakk Wylde nut, bought a bunch of Black Label society shirts, hoodies, etc.
> 
> My co-workers like, "Yeah it sucks but it'll be worth it when they come".
> 
> Rev.


Agreed 100%. I do think it's funny that there are a ton of people who DIDN'T even order this package, yet they have something to say about this. Why should I care what they have to say? It's like listening to a person who evesdrops on a conversation & then decides to put their 2 cents in without being asked for an opinion on the matter. 

As the person who started this thread & DID purchase this package, I tell all those negative Nancys who didn't buy it to STFU! Your whining and bitching about something you never even purchased does nothing but stir shit for sake of stirring shit. 

We, the buyers of this package, took the gamble to act on the purchase of said package. Yes, the guitar has been delayed, but so what? It's OUR money! The guitar will come. For $132, we got a guitar, a $100 gift certificate & a toy bike. For such a bargain, it's not that big of a deal to wait a while longer. You can either pay $800-850 to buy the guitar now, or wait a bit longer to get it & other stuff for $132. It's a no brainer.

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2006)

[action=darren]wipes the shit off his shit-stirring spoon[/action]


----------



## Scott (Apr 28, 2006)

I wish I would have had a credit card at the time. I would have loved to have purchased one. Being left handed and all, it's like putting $132 bucks in the bank and waiting for the interest to grow


----------



## Shannon (Apr 28, 2006)

darren said:


> [action=darren]wipes the shit off his shit-stirring spoon[/action]


Use soap!


----------



## David (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm confused, so are they coming? did he delay it another month? or is his vagina itching like crazy because there's so much sand in it?


I NEED this to come, because I need money insanely bad. Not just to buy some extra guitar gear (that's why I haven't gotten a BBE yet), but also because I'm clipping coupons like crazy just to get food. I'd probably say the cost of each one of my meals is about $.50 total.... I need ma' money!

If 357's dumb ass only wanted BLS fans to buy them... then they should have done it for BLS forum board people only. That way though, they didn't get there "hype" out there, but they would have given them to the target people. And what the hell does he care who bought them? as long as in the long run he gets a shiny nickel out of it?


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2006)

All I know is that if I said "Preorder sevenstring.org guitars!", took everyone's money, promised an April 1st ship date and it was May 1st with no confirmed date in sight - I'd feel like a giant fucking asshole and be apologizing my ass off. I wouldn't say "You guys need to be patient!".

They committed to something. They didn't hit it. They extended the date, didn't hit that either. They used Zakk Wylde's name to convince his fans that the guitar they "bought" is something Zakk plays. It'd be like me taking a dremel to a Squire and marketing it as The Yngwie Strat. Those aren't Zakk anything, they're Epiphones, and they're late as fuck with the vendor basically getting mad at his customers for expecting them to deliver what was promised to them AFTER that vendor took their money.

I'd be pissed off too.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, you can get a refund. Your choice.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 28, 2006)

One of those phrases:

If it's too good to be tue, then it usually is


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2006)

i still need to unload my gift certificate. anyone want $100 worth of BLS/357Customs stuff?


----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2006)

David said:


> as long as in the long run he gets a shiny nickel out of it?


I'd be surprised if they're making a nickel on this whole promotion, unless Epiphone donated the guitars.


----------



## David (Apr 29, 2006)

darren said:


> I'd be surprised if they're making a nickel on this whole promotion, unless Epiphone donated the guitars.


Well yeah, in reality, I think he's getting screwed over and getting himself into a few bikes worth of debt. 


And, I need to unload my gift-card too.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 29, 2006)

David said:


> I NEED this to come, because I need money insanely bad. Not just to buy some extra guitar gear (that's why I haven't gotten a BBE yet), but also because I'm clipping coupons like crazy just to get food. I'd probably say the cost of each one of my meals is about $.50 total.... I need ma' money!



Um... you *need* them?? You're "clipping coupons like crazy just to get food."?? Pleeeeease tell me you're joking right? Cause if not then I'd like to say you shouldn't have relied on the 357 deal to feed yourself cause even if you had your guitars in hand you probably still wouldn't be able to get the money you expect for it as when they do come *there will be hundreds of Ebay auctions selling them for far lower a price than you will!!* So dream on man. It's like they taught in economics class... if there's tons of supply and little demand you have nothing but a kingdom of dirt.


Rev.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2006)

You do realize that if they ship a bigass batch of those out and you eBay yours, there will be a LOT of others on there, right? I'd be damn suprised if you get even 50% retail for it assuming it ever shows up. Some of the people on slickdeals.net bought dozens of them with plans to flood eBay with them at insanely low starting bids.

I don't mean to be Mister Negative Pants (  ) but that's just how I see it. I hope I'm wrong and all of you guys get asskicking guitars out of the deal. I just don't think it will happen.


----------



## evil (Apr 29, 2006)

Chris said:


> I'm glad I didn't bite on this.
> 
> What a bunch of BS:
> 
> ...



Let me know when you do that Ibanez promotion. I need another seven stringer and I'm low on cash at the moment.


----------



## Dr.Feelgood (Apr 29, 2006)

Leon said:


> i still need to unload my gift certificate. anyone want $100 worth of BLS/357Customs stuff?


25$


----------



## David (Apr 29, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> Um... you *need* them?? You're "clipping coupons like crazy just to get food."?? Pleeeeease tell me you're joking right? Cause if not then I'd like to say you shouldn't have relied on the 357 deal to feed yourself cause even if you had your guitars in hand you probably still wouldn't be able to get the money you expect for it as when they do come *there will be hundreds of Ebay auctions selling them for far lower a price than you will!!* So dream on man. It's like they taught in economics class... if there's tons of supply and little demand you have nothing but a kingdom of dirt.
> 
> 
> Rev.


*I am selling it to a friend who agreed to pay me $500 for it straight up in cash.* I'm 16, I can only work limited hours of a week, I do what I can to get money... whatever money my momma makes doesn't pay for much... usually going towards alcohol, haha, and that really isn't much, probably $12,000 a year at the most, so yes, I'm a little desperate. Excuse me for not *choosing* to be born into a family where I get everything I want, everything is perfect, and I have no worries.


If I didn't have a guitar, I would probably kill myself.


----------



## Leon (Apr 29, 2006)

^ ^ ^ is that why you haven't gotten a decent haircut? 

the guitars will come, just give it time.


----------



## David (Apr 29, 2006)

Leon said:


> ^ ^ ^ is that why you haven't gotten a decent haircut?
> 
> the guitars will come, just give it time.


AH. Okay, I'm going to post this, save it in a notepad... this is EVERYTHING I can say about it.


1. My forehead sticks out pretty far, and the back of my head isn't as big, so it looks extremely abnormal... probably a birth defect, I mean I was pretty fucked up since birth. 
2. My head gets cold without hair.
3. I'm 16. Teens have this odd tendancy to group people. You know what I'm talking about it, your generation went through it too. You probably did things for acceptance at one point? Well if I cut it to be super short, then I'll probably get sent to hang with the geeks and nerds, that's right, no partying, no chicks, no fun! I didn't decide this, I don't advocate it.
4. A lot of girls think it's cute!  If I were going for TDW's love and passion, I might cut it shorter.
5. I cut it myself of course, so of course it's going to look weird. (please no emo jokes!)
6. It's not like I care about what my hair looks like.



[action=David]realizes Leon put a  next to his comment, so David realizes he was only kidding[/action]


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 29, 2006)

Heh, the long hair trend has blown over at my school. Now everyone is getting buzzcuts or Fohawks.


Anyway, back on topic, I take it not a single person has recieved a guitar yet?


----------



## David (Apr 29, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Heh, the long hair trend has blown over at my school. Now everyone is getting buzzcuts or Fohawks.
> 
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, I take it not a single person has recieved a guitar yet?


notta... zip... haven't even recieved the custom bike thing.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 29, 2006)

They offered a custom bike too?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> They offered a custom bike too?


The diecast model painted like the guitar.


----------



## Digital Black (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm surprized nobody has a lawsuit in the works yet.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 30, 2006)

David said:


> 4. A lot of girls think it's cute!  If I were going for TDW's love and passion, I might cut it shorter.


I thought it was purdier when it was long. Shows how well you pay attention to me, you bitch. 

"Say... you gots a purdy haircut, boy!"


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 30, 2006)

Whatever happened to kids wanting real friends, instead of just people they think they should be associated with?


----------



## Shannon (Apr 30, 2006)

*Good god, how hard is it to stay on topic? *


----------



## darren (Apr 30, 2006)

Lawsuit? For a $100 gift certificate, a toy motorcycle and a free guitar?

Technically, people got what they paid for (the gift certificate and the toy guitar)... a lawsuit for a free bonus item will go nowhere and cost more than the value of all of the guitars combined. That would be just as stupid as the promotion itself.

357customs have really screwed themselves over with potentially their most loyal audience by mishandling this. I don't think a lawsuit would hurt them much more than they've already hurt themselves.


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Whatever happened to kids wanting real friends, instead of just people they think they should be associated with?


I have about 10-15 of those... who I've been good friends with for about a year or two. Since I've cut my hair, it's hilarious, I have over about 60-70 more. I gotta say, it's a shitload of fun knowing so many people.

How it works... is the same as when you were a kid. If someone "breaks the laws of the group," then everyone basically excommunicates them. I like to sit back and watch this most of the time with open eyes and trying not to laugh. Either way, I'd much rather have friends who are a bunch of back-stabbing bitches to eachother, than hang out with a bunch of nerds. I like going to concerts... partying... talking to lots of people... doing things... going to the mall... dating GIRLS (not guys)... and I get that. If I were in the nerd-o loser group, the only socialization I'd get would be talking about Dungeons & Dragons, hating everyone else, having homework parties where we can have an 8 oz. can of regular soda, and measuring eachothers penis sizes. Yes... which to choose... which to choose? 




TDW said:


> I thought it was purdier when it was long. Shows how well you pay attention to me, you bitch.
> 
> "Say... you gots a purdy haircut, boy!"


 



I'll just get a refund if they won't give me the guitar. If they don't, then I'll cry.


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2006)

Stay on topic please.


----------



## Leon (Apr 30, 2006)

^ ^ ^ we're trying. since it's taking so long for the guitars to arrive, we're just shoot'n the shit 

[on topic]

i moved my diecast bike behind some books, so that i don't have to look at it anymore


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2006)

Leon said:


> ^ ^ ^ we're trying. since it's taking so long for the guitars to arrive, we're just shoot'n the shit
> 
> [on topic]
> 
> i moved my diecast bike behind some books, so that i don't have to look at it anymore


I STILL haven't gotten my bike yet. Seriously, wtf mate... anyone know what happened with the camo bikes?


----------



## Shannon (Apr 30, 2006)

David said:


> I STILL haven't gotten my bike yet. Seriously, wtf mate... anyone know what happened with the camo bikes?


If you read the 357 Customs forum, you'd know what's going on. I put up a link to it a few pages back.


----------



## darren (May 1, 2006)

If 357 Customs had any clue how to run their customer service department, they would have sent a personalized note to everyone who's still waiting for fulfillment of some part of their purchase, instead of expecting everyone to go visit their forums after they're enraged about their non-delivery.


----------



## iumentum (May 2, 2006)

I e-mailed 357 on friday since I had not recieved my diecast chopper, and they sent it out yesterday. Just tracked the package via UPS.


----------



## David (May 2, 2006)

Shannon said:


> If you read the 357 Customs forum, you'd know what's going on. I put up a link to it a few pages back.


yes... but this is for the low IQ people... who need to have their hand held at all times.


----------



## Shannon (May 9, 2006)

Got my bike today.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 9, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Got my bike today.


lol, finally right? haha

What you gonna do with it.


----------



## bostjan (May 9, 2006)

Shannon, is it pretty cool? Any note, etc. come with it to explain the delay?


----------



## Shannon (May 9, 2006)

^ Yeah, it's cool for what it is. I put it on my fireplace mantle. No notes, just the invoice.


----------



## Leon (May 10, 2006)

i actually emailed info(at)357customs with regards to changing my shipping address, since i'm moving across town this summer. i'll let you guys know what i hear back.

nice to hear you finally got your bike, Shannon. if you want another one, for the right price, i've got one in Buzzsaw


----------



## mazafaka (May 11, 2006)

I've been following the postings over at the BLS page, and someone mentioned Googling the name "Daniel Bauguess", the current president of 357. Here's one thing I found:

_
"NASCAR fans have the opportunity to win an authentic NASCAR Winston Cup Series No. 91 race car or a brand new 1999 Chevrolet Monte Carlo. Fans can enter by purchasing INVINCA-Shield's gift package, which includes a 1:24 scale diecast No. 91 car, and a $75 gift certificate good to use toward any INVINCA-Shield kit, or by sending a postcard with name, address and phone number to INVINCA-Shield.

Daniel Bauguess, president of INVINCA-Shield, realizes that NASCAR fans are loyal purchasers. He created a promotion that would "reward the loyal NASCAR fan base by giving them something back, while showing them how to protect their vehicles." "_

Additionally, here is a link to a story regarding problems with that same company:

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=31238&FS=NASCAR-GDS

and legal action initiated against the same company for stock-related issues:

http://caselaw.lp.findlaw.com/scripts/getcase.pl?court=nc&vol=appeals2003/&invol=030072-1

No class-action lawsuit about promo items that were never received though! I still have my fingers crossed! (against all odds)


----------



## Drew (May 11, 2006)

Hmm. 

I'd say that as it's essentially the same sort of promo offering, it's safe to assume this isn't just a wild coincidence and this Daniel guy is either a shitty businessman who makes commitments he can't keep, or a scumbag.

And digging through the legalize of the settlement, it appears that Bauguess was eventually cleared on the fact that while he may or may not have misled his investors, they failed to excersize due dilligence on their part in neglecting to obtain financial statements, reading the exact terms of their purchase agreements, etc. In short, he got off on a technicality when he appealed.


----------



## darren (May 11, 2006)

Funny that the structure and wording of the "Invinca-shield" promo is almost exactly the same, right down to the "giving something back to the fans" hype. It definitely doesn't look like there's a strong history of astute business decisions.

As far as legal action goes, it's really hard to say if buyers would have a leg to stand on. If you paid your money and got the gift certificate and the die-cast model, technically you got what you paid for. The guitar was a "bonus" free item. 

However, using the free guitar as a lure to sell gift certificates and die-cast models may qualify as a "bait and switch" if they fail to follow through on the offer as advertised.

In my (non-legal non-binding) opinion, it sounds like the company may have been experiencing cash flow issues, so the money collected on this promotion served to temporarily shore up their coffers or finance other activities over the short term. 

Ultimately, it seems like a money-losing promotion, and it doesn't take a lot of business sense to see that. Sometimes it's okay to run a promotion at a loss if you're building the company's name and customer good will, and/or getting PR value out of the earned media impressions (as opposed to paying for advertising). But by bungling the fulfillment, they've already squandered the customer good will and received a ton of _negative_ publicity. 

The only thing that might save the promotion from complete and utter failure is if they're able to make at least a _bit_ of money on it. For this to happen, they would have to count on:

people not redeeming their gift certificates (i wouldn't be surprised if at least 40% of those gift certificates are not redeemed);
very high profit margins on the merch they sell through their store (at $23.95 for a printed t-shirt, that seems like a given); and
dirt-cheap fulfillment on the "free" part of the offer, which means rock-bottom cost (or zero cost) on the guitar and the cheapest of cheap deals on shipping them out.
Hopefully, at the end of the day, everyone will get their guitars and the company will learn something from this whole fiasco. My advice would be to spend that gift certificate money... soon. Given the number of celebrity endorsements and licensing agreements they must have, and the bizarre business offshoots (357 luxury coaches? 357 electronics?), they seem like a company without focus.


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2006)

mazafaka said:


> I've been following the postings over at the BLS page, and someone mentioned Googling the name "Daniel Bauguess", the current president of 357. Here's one thing I found:
> 
> _
> "NASCAR fans have the opportunity to win an authentic NASCAR Winston Cup Series No. 91 race car or a brand new 1999 Chevrolet Monte Carlo. Fans can enter by purchasing INVINCA-Shield's gift package, which includes a 1:24 scale diecast No. 91 car, and a $75 gift certificate good to use toward any INVINCA-Shield kit, or by sending a postcard with name, address and phone number to INVINCA-Shield.
> ...



This won't end well.


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2006)

darren said:


> Funny that the structure and wording of the "Invinca-shield" promo is almost exactly the same, right down to the "giving something back to the fans" hype. It definitely doesn't look like there's a strong history of astute business decisions.
> 
> As far as legal action goes, it's really hard to say if buyers would have a leg to stand on. If you paid your money and got the gift certificate and the die-cast model, technically you got what you paid for. The guitar was a "bonus" free item.
> 
> ...



Exactly. 

As I've said all along I really hope you guys actually get your guitars. I'll be shocked as shit if you do. If you don't, are a lot of people bought tons of these to flood ebay. At least you can sleep easy knowing that somewhere, there is a grown man (or 20) with 30 diecast toy bikes.


----------



## Drew (May 11, 2006)

I think there's actually a pretty good chance these guys will (eventually) deliver. They've got Zakk Wylde's name behind it and whatever else you say about the guy he's very fands-first, and I don't think he'd idly stand by while all his fans got fucked. Additionally, there's surely been enough incoming revinue from all the mp3-player options to keep the company afloat for at least the first delivery. 

In order for this to not come through, one of the following two things would have to happen: 

1.) Zakk would need to be (publically, anyway) bought off on the grounds that most of the guitars were for resellers, not fans. This is possible, I suppose. 
2.) 357 Cycles would have to declare bankrupcy, which would render these purchase agreements null and void, especially in that the guitars were "bonus items." Again, there should be enough cashflow to hold them off for a while at least.

Again, with Zakk's reputation on the line, they'll deliver if it's economically possible provided they don't play the "Well, we tried to offer Zakk's fans a friendly thank you, but resellers came in and fucked it for the rest of you. Look how hard we tried, and all the shit we put up with, but no, a few bad apples had to ruin it for everyone. Blame them." I'd say the odds are against this, but like 70-30% against it tops, not 95% against it. 

Barring that, 357 Cycles could very easily just declare bankrupcy. If Darren's right (which I suspect he is) they could probably get away with it, and in which case the chance of anyone who doesn't have a guitar getting one is essentially zero. This could set them up for a rather nasty class action lawsuit, but with 357 in bankrupcy the most you'll likely see is a partial rebate of the gift certificate purchase price, and no guitar. 

Again, I'm betting many of you will see guitars... But many of the guys getting mp3 players most likely will not, and if these guys are still in business one year down the road, I'll be shocked.


----------



## David (May 11, 2006)

fuck


----------



## j7899 (May 13, 2006)

I got in on the first deal, I got my diecast bikes about a month or two after, much quicker than others, possibly because my order number's are low. I have faith we will all get the guitars, I expected delays.


----------



## Shannon (May 13, 2006)

j7899 said:


> I got in on the first deal, I got my diecast bikes about a month or two after, much quicker than others, possibly because my order number's are low. I have faith we will all get the guitars, I expected delays.



Just curious....what number are you?


----------



## b3n (May 15, 2006)

David said:


> fuck



Well said.


----------



## mazafaka (May 15, 2006)

So I called Gibson / Epiphone today and inquired about 357 Customs. The guy said that 357 does have a bulk order into Epiphone and that order has not yet been fulfilled. He couldn't give me a reason for the lack of fulfillment, and he didn't have any other information.

I am wondering: is it possible that the order hasn't been fulfilled because it hasn't been paid for? I realize that Epiphone has to get the guitars from Asia, but what are the possible reasons for Epiphone's delay, and could they be in some way related to 357?

Also, supposedly 357 has relocated to TN, just outside Nashville. Here is the address:

357 Customs
7115 Bakers Bridge Avenue
Brentwood, TN 37027
Office# (407) 831-0357
Fax# (407) 262-0434

Of course, the phone numbers are still from their FL address so you can't actually talk to anyone. Does anyone here live near Nashville and can swing by for a look at the 357 facility to see if there are actually people there?

The more of us that start digging, the sooner we will have some answers... anyone want to lend a hand?


----------



## Drew (May 15, 2006)

Good work, maza. I wouldn't be shocked if you were right. If I was in Tennessee I'd offer to drop in and take a look, but... 

[action=Drew]looks under his avatar[/action]

...that's a long road trp.


----------



## darren (May 15, 2006)

Hm... Tennessee address and a Florida phone number... that's not dodgy _at all_.


----------



## mazafaka (May 15, 2006)

darren said:


> Hm... Tennessee address and a Florida phone number... that's not dodgy _at all_.



Well, they were previously located in Florida so that makes sense, although the fact that they don't publish any currently working number IS very sketchy. I posted this info on HC and Slickdeals in an effort to get more info. Apparently some people have driven by the physical location and this is what they had to say:

"Yes people have visited and yes it exists although not up and running yet. And people have also researched the last 3 tenants to occupy the building and the in depth history of 357."

What this means, I do not know. But there are about 500 pages (literally) of replies on Slickdeals about the 357 deal. I don't have the energy to scan through all those pages searching for actual information amongst the whining...


----------



## Shannon (May 15, 2006)

Well, the bike I got came from that TN address. As for the LPs...they have been shipped to people who put there orders in early. Basically, it all depends on where you are at in the waiting line.


----------



## David (May 15, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Well, the bike I got came from that TN address. As for the LPs...they have been shipped to people who put there orders in early. Basically, it all depends on where you are at in the waiting line.


What's all yo' bitch ass numbers? I'm 2354.



Thanks for the info Maza!


----------



## Mastodon (May 15, 2006)

So what was the original premise/deal again?


----------



## David (May 15, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> So what was the original premise/deal again?


buy a $100 gift certificate to the 357 custom's store, and a diecast Zakk Wylde bike, and you get a bonus, free Epiphone Zakk Wylde guitar. This was to promote hype for their 2006 line of bikes or something.


----------



## Mastodon (May 15, 2006)

Whoa...you bought a motorcycle?


----------



## Shannon (May 15, 2006)

^ DIECAST bike. In other words, a model.


----------



## Mastodon (May 15, 2006)

Yeah that's what I was kind of thinking...

But I wasn't sure if diecast just meant some sort of cool metal or something.


----------



## Leon (May 15, 2006)

Leon said:


> i actually emailed info(at)357customs with regards to changing my shipping address, since i'm moving across town this summer. i'll let you guys know what i hear back.


_Leon,

Sure you can! Just let us know what the new address will be and we will get
your order updated.

Thanks -
357 Customs_


it may not get there until December, but it'll get there


----------



## Shannon (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, my address changed during the wait as well.


----------



## mazafaka (May 17, 2006)

Here's an update on the current 357 situation:

Apparently, 357 has made an "official" (cough) statement on the zakkwylde.com forums. You can read it here:
BLS Forums

So according to the post, if it is real, 357 is still promising to deliver all the guitars and merchandise, but also pledging to refund everyone's money! i.e. you get your free guitar(s) and your money back also. 

So this obviously sounds quite crazy, and more like a Ponzi scheme each day. Also, allegedly, Zakk's wife is getting involved:

Harmony Central

Dunno whether the email is real or not, but it's interesting nonetheless. You can also check in on the 530+ pages of posts over at Slickdeals here:

Slickdeals

So does this really change anything? To me, it's just 357 trying to buy more time....


----------



## Mastodon (May 17, 2006)

And to eliminate the thought of a "scam" we're going to do something UNPRESCIDENTED: We're going to refund the money to every customer for every item purchased for this promotion. If you purchased an mp4 player or a gift certificate to get an Epiphone guitar, we're not only going to make sure you get your items and your guitars, but we're going to refund your money as well. EVEN IF YOUR ORDER HAS BEEN CANCELLED, WE WILL STILL SEND YOU YOUR ITEMS AND YOUR GUITARS.

That makes is sound MORE like a scam.


----------



## mazafaka (May 17, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> And to eliminate the thought of a "scam" we're going to do something UNPRESCIDENTED: We're going to refund the money to every customer for every item purchased for this promotion. If you purchased an mp4 player or a gift certificate to get an Epiphone guitar, we're not only going to make sure you get your items and your guitars, but we're going to refund your money as well. EVEN IF YOUR ORDER HAS BEEN CANCELLED, WE WILL STILL SEND YOU YOUR ITEMS AND YOUR GUITARS.
> 
> That makes is sound MORE like a scam.



This is about par for the course for 357. Apparently they can give away hundreds of thousands of dollars in guitars, but cannot afford a word processing program that incorporates a spellchecker, or a marketing person that can write!


----------



## Shannon (May 17, 2006)

We'll see.


----------



## David (May 17, 2006)

If that happens, I think I'll donate my $100 to David's eating bill fund. 



[action=David]signed up as xmetalxlatemx and kissed some serious ass.[/action]


----------



## Leon (May 17, 2006)

damn Maza, you've got your finger on the pulse of this thing! 

so, i gather i'm getting my $100 back for the gift certificate? does that null & void the certificate or what? (if you guys don't know, just point my lazy ass back to the BLS forums to find it myself  )


----------



## darren (May 17, 2006)

Hey, you guys should all request your refunds. I mean, you've got nothing to lose, right? If they follow through with their word, you've got your money back AND a free guitar, AND free merch! If they partially follow through or don't follow through at all, you're either getting your money back and no guitar, or you're stuck with your gift certificate for merch (which is what you paid for) and nothing else.


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> And to eliminate the thought of a "scam" we're going to do something UNPRESCIDENTED: We're going to refund the money to every customer for every item purchased for this promotion. If you purchased an mp4 player or a gift certificate to get an Epiphone guitar, we're not only going to make sure you get your items and your guitars, but we're going to refund your money as well. EVEN IF YOUR ORDER HAS BEEN CANCELLED, WE WILL STILL SEND YOU YOUR ITEMS AND YOUR GUITARS.
> 
> That makes is sound MORE like a scam.



wtf?

I'd love to know exactly how many orders they took.


----------



## darren (May 17, 2006)

Wasn't it limited to a few hundred guitars?


----------



## David (May 17, 2006)

darren said:


> Wasn't it limited to a few hundred guitars?


I think it was like 150? or am I completely off... still, that's a nice $75,000 for them isn't it?


----------



## Dr.Feelgood (May 17, 2006)

As the world turns


----------



## Leon (May 17, 2006)

Dr.Feelgood said:


> As the world turns


thankfully, this is about as dramatic as shit gets around here. and thankfully it's actually about guitars


----------



## mazafaka (May 17, 2006)

Yeah - I will probably dispute the charge with my CC company within the next few days. But the problem I see is that we have just gotten additional promises, while actually receiving nothing. It's always "guitars are shipping ASAP" and "within a few days" but no one gets one. This is just another delay, probably while the 357 management withdraws the cash and heads for the border.

The only thing that has kept me in it this long is that I knew it was a long shot when I got in. I figured it was too good to be true, even though many things initially checked out. So I put the ~$160 on my credit card, not my debit card. Worst case, I lose $160 and someone steals my CC number and starts charging stuff. That is an easy enough fix.... either way $160 isn't going to break me, although I have been waiting to buy an additional fixed-bridge 6-string (I know, I know) and this would save me that cash expenditure.

But like you said, it's drama....


----------



## David (May 17, 2006)

mazafaka said:


> Yeah - I will probably dispute the charge with my CC company within the next few days. But the problem I see is that we have just gotten additional promises, while actually receiving nothing. It's always "guitars are shipping ASAP" and "within a few days" but no one gets one. This is just another delay, probably while the 357 management withdraws the cash and heads for the border.


The funny thing is, is that all the mods on the forum there are going, "SEE!!! SEE!!! All those who questioned are now getting it shoved in there face because they really are sending out the guitars, and adding more ontop of that!"


I don't believe in religion, or a lot with 9/11, or a lot of things... simply because they failed to *show me*.


----------



## darren (May 17, 2006)

It's always great when a company sues their customers.

Class act.

What happened to the excuse they made about all the guitars arriving with non-functional electronics? That one seems to have disappeared like a fart in the wind now that they're blaming it on their relocation.


----------



## Mastodon (May 17, 2006)

Man this company is going to have such a ruined reputation once this is all over.


----------



## David (May 18, 2006)

darren said:


> It's always great when a company sues their customers.
> 
> Class act.


Who sued what? I missed this part?


----------



## darren (May 18, 2006)

They're talking about suing people on the Internet who have "slandered" their good name.


----------



## Shannon (May 18, 2006)

Ahhh, screw it. I'm this far in. I may as well see what happens.


----------



## David (May 18, 2006)

darren said:


> They're talking about suing people on the Internet who have "slandered" their good name.





> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; *or abridging the freedom of speech*, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.



That's obvious, I just copied it because I had it on hand from a school project... but yeah... I think if they ever attempt to, it will never go to court because it's so rediculous.


----------



## bostjan (May 18, 2006)

Freedom of speech is word that they will bend.
...
You can do it your own way...if it's done just how I say.

But if the people they are suing are telling the truth, it'll be hard to get it through court.


----------



## b3n (May 18, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Freedom of speech is word that they will bend.
> ...
> You can do it your own way...if it's done just how I say.


----------



## Leon (May 18, 2006)

eh, once we have our guitars, they'll be able to sue, but probably won't have the money or clout to sue 



Shannon said:


> Ahhh, screw it. I'm this far in. I may as well see what happens.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 23, 2006)

So, my co-worker and I were talking yesterday. He had gotten an e-mail from 357 Customs at the very beginning of last month or so that said the guitars would be "at your door" in three weeks. Well, he was like  it's been *5* weeks now. He's a patient dude so he's not flipping but his parents are moving to Florida in the next few weeks so he had to send them an e-mail to change the shipping address to his own home address (which is why we were talking about it). I'm really curious to see how this all turns out. I hope you all get your guitars. But I'm sure it's extremely disheartening being told it's coming at a certain time more than once and having them still not shipped yet.


Rev.


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2006)

darren said:


> They're talking about suing people on the Internet who have "slandered" their good name.



 That's awesome. So basically if I put up a group buy for 50% off EBMM JP7s, and 100 of you send me like $600, and I stiff you all and blow the money on hookers and beer... I can sue you if you call me an asshole?

Scha-weet!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 23, 2006)

607 pages on this topic at slickdeals.net forum!  Holy crap.


----------



## Scott (May 23, 2006)

Chris said:


> That's awesome. So basically if I put up a group buy for 50% off EBMM JP7s, and 100 of you send me like $600, and I stiff you all and blow the money on hookers and beer... I can sue you if you call me an asshole?



No, because you don't have a good name to begin with


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2006)

Scott said:


> No, because you don't have a good name to begin with



I hate you.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 23, 2006)

awwwwww pooor Chris  (sounds like a plan with the ebmm's )


----------



## Mastodon (May 23, 2006)

Zing.


----------



## mazafaka (May 30, 2006)

I was away for about a week, but it doesn't sound like much has happened with this deal. No more guitars received, no more refunds etc. 357 finally lists what appear to be valid telephone numbers on their website, and have changed /revamped their website. This is most likely connected to Chad Dyer (webmaster) and the fact that Dyer does not appear to be representing 357 any longer. Although, the lack of communication from all involved parties forces only speculation.

Over at Zakkwylde.com, it looks like Zakk's crew are requesting information on how many people have not received the items they have ordered from 357. Why posting this information on a message board would help, I do not know. Either way, nothing notable appears to have occurred. Anyone have any new info?


----------



## darren (May 30, 2006)

Looks like somebody has compiled a spreadsheet of the orders:

http://web.njit.edu/~ejd3/

Apparently this is only a fraction of the orders received, because according to Mr. Dyer, over 2500 orders were received in the first day alone.

Mr. Dyer's biggest mistake has been opening his mouth. He calls himself the company's "webmaster" but he's clearly been attempting to fill the role of their spokesperson, PR agent and marketing department. And now he's hiding behind his "webmaster" title, saying "I only did what I was told."

You guys should seriously get 357 to refund your money since it's now too late for charge reversals on credit cards. Either that or contact your credit card company and have them pursue 357 for Internet fraud.

And the shitstorm continues...


----------



## Leon (May 30, 2006)

darren said:


> Looks like somebody has compiled a spreadsheet of the orders:
> 
> http://web.njit.edu/~ejd3/


hmm, i couldn't find my serial number on there. do you know what the guy's email is? is he getting his figures from the public, or 357Customs?


----------



## Drew (Jun 2, 2006)

Leon said:


> eh, once we have our guitars, they'll be able to sue, but probably won't have the money or clout to sue



Not even then could they sue - I forget the exact legal definition of slander, but the upshot is it has to be a baseless, unsubstianted public character attack. Considering these should have been delivered in March, it's now June, and they've been hostile and uncommunicative, everything they're having directed at them is pretty damn substantiated, IMO. 

Will that stop them from trying? Not necessarily, but all that'd accomplish is that their suit would be tossed and they'd quickly get countersued for damages and legal fees...


----------



## Shannon (Jun 3, 2006)

*Big update here.*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=10263


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hmm, I guess I coulda posted it here. 

Whoops. 

Ninja-merge?

edit: This was a sticky? Wow, I suck


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2006)

> BERSERKERS,
> 
> This is Bob Ringe, Zakk Wylde and Black Label Society's manager.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Feelgood (Jun 4, 2006)

I've already done my chargeback. At this point, I don't give a damn if I ever see that guitar. According to them, I would have gotten my refund and my guitar eventually anyways, so I just sped up the process


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2006)

jim777 said:


> That's absolute bullshit in every sense. "I have been informed"? Is Zakk JUST NOW trying to imply that this is the first he's heard about it?! The whole world knows about this nonsense, and has since December. For this to be true he'd need to have been in a coma.


what it probably means is, "i have avoided this messy issue for too long, and should probably get off my ass and say something."


----------



## mazafaka (Jun 4, 2006)

I am actually surprised that Zakk would say ANYTHING. I mean, I understand that people are demanding it from him, but admitting any knowledge of the deal at any time is only going to get him sucked in...

I imagine that all the emails to Zakk's sponsors and news outlets are actually driving this. Fortunately for me, I considered at the time that it was most likely "too good to be true" and only lost $160, which was not essential $$$. I feel bad for all the guys that spend $400+ and ordered multiple guitars or other items.


----------



## mazafaka (Jun 5, 2006)

I went ahead and called my CC company (Chase) today and disputed the charge. They told me they would credit my account for the full amount (~$160) and contact 357 for reimbursement. They didn't even ask me to fill out any paperwork. So a  goes out to Chase for their customer service. I suppose there is still a small chance of the guitars going out, but I'd rather put the money towards a guitar I will actually get to play this year....


----------



## Shannon (Jun 5, 2006)

^ I may finally do that as well.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 11, 2006)

From another myspace bulletin!



> Beserkers, nobody is more upset by 357's unscrupulous activities than I am, and I assure you that I did not know about or approve any of these activities. That is why I have directed my attorneys to take all steps necessary to address this situation. I realize it has been frustrating for you waiting for information, and as soon as the attorneys report to me next week, I will update you with a more complete statement.
> 
> Strength, Determination, Merciless, Forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 11, 2006)

that doesnt explain alot. does he want his fans to get thier guitars or not?


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2006)

Anyone else think it's the tiniest bit un-metal that Zakk's unleashing his attourneys on the 357 guys? 

Like, not going over there with a 30-rack of Bud and kicking some ass, not unleashing some biker buddies, or not getting on the phone, finding an attourney, and putting him to work, but sending his team over and waiting to report back? Like the dude actually does have a team of attourneys at his beck and call? 

I know, I know, call me naive, but, well... *shrug*


----------



## David (Jun 11, 2006)

Drew said:


> Anyone else think it's the tiniest bit un-metal that Zakk's unleashing his attourneys on the 357 guys?
> 
> Like, not going over there with a 30-rack of Bud and kicking some ass, not unleashing some biker buddies, or not getting on the phone, finding an attourney, and putting him to work, but sending his team over and waiting to report back? Like the dude actually does have a team of attourneys at his beck and call?
> 
> I know, I know, call me naive, but, well... *shrug*


zakk isn't bad ass, he never has been, never will be. It's a gimmick.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 11, 2006)

^ Riiiiight...and I'm sure you'll be the guy who'll stand toe-to-toe with him, Emo boy. 

He's gotta do things legally. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 11, 2006)

Who cares how he does it so long as everyone their guitars or refunds and no one gets hurt.

Though, I did picture him being close friends with the owner and going down there to talk to him personally. Or at least talking to him over the phone.


----------



## Scott (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't think they were really friends, they just built him a bike IIRC.

If it came down to it, Zakk could threaten a lawsuit for using his name and saying he endorsed this offer, and only drop it when the guitars are sent to those who ordered them. Or he could sue, and compensate those waiting for the guitars himself.

[action=Scott]has no knowledge of this part of law, but assumes its feaseable.<--Is that spelled correctly?[/action]


----------



## darren (Jun 11, 2006)

Zakk no doubt has a team of lawyers handling his business and licensing affairs. Every endorsement deal he has was likely negotiated by his legal team to ensure that the "brand" of Zakk Wylde is used appropriately. If 357 has been using the "Zakk Wylde" name in association with this promotion, whether directly or implied, then he has every reason to go after them, because they've dragged his name through the mud as well.

I find it really interesting that all celebrity references were removed from their site a few weeks ago.

Have you seen their home page recently?



357customs.com said:


> 357 wanted to let everyone know who was or is a part of the promotional programs that have been run from December to the latter promotions that the company is simply behind but, will get everyone&#8217;s order filled in its&#8217; entirety. Concerning the promotions specifically everyone will get refunds as well. We are doing this because this was a promotion and we want everyone to feel good about the promotion in the end.
> 
> Due to a computer virus in some of our systems we are taking down the shopping cart until all of the orders are completely fulfilled and that this will not cause any confusion regarding orders or continue to spread the virus.
> 
> ...




... and now they've taken down the e-commerce part of their site, blaming it on a "computer virus." Is there an excuse they _haven't_ used yet?


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2006)

I know darren, but the reminder that even rockstars known for their cussing and beer swilling have PR and legal teams is always slightly depressing.


----------



## Leon (Jun 17, 2006)

i'm pretty happy about Wylde getting involved. legal team of lawyers or illegal team of bikers, i think i might actually get a guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 17, 2006)

Their site doesn't even have an index, geez, it's just a directory.


----------



## Jerich (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=54066


seems like this 2was all a Pipe dream....you know what they say "if it is too good to be true it is"......


----------



## darren (Jun 22, 2006)

The lawsuit is actually a good read. 

But i'm still surprised Zakk hasn't fired Chad Dyer. By "unofficially" acting as spokesperson for both 357 and Zakk Wylde, and allowing the promotion to be cross-promoted on Zakk's site, he seems to have compounded the whole mess, giving fans the impression that it was an officially endorsed promotion.


----------



## Jerich (Jun 22, 2006)

Chad is a friend of Mine and he lives and Breathes...for ZAKK!!! he did nothing wrong with what he was told to do......let the lawsuit speak for itself and figure everything out.........Chad also does 
www.damagecontrolusa.com website thats how i know him..........


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 22, 2006)

So according to that lawsuit...Zakk DIDN'T know about any of this.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2006)

^ Appears so.


----------



## Drew (Jun 22, 2006)

Yet, he still agreed to the ringtone promotion more than a year after they failed to deliver his motorcycle?  

Be that as it may, Jerich, Chad made a royal ass out of himself on this one, but in giving the illusion Zakk was behind it, and with all his "those of you who keep asking questions are just hurting yourselves, because we have to answer them instead of get your guitars, so shut the hell up" attitude. If Zakk's telling the truth here, I'd have fired him by now.


----------



## David (Jun 22, 2006)

so shall we start getting our money back?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2006)

darren said:


> The lawsuit is actually a good read.


yes it is!

it's nice to see some good numbers for a change: 1600 packages sold, 40 received. those aren't very good odds.

it's also interesting to see that 357 Customs was also not fulfilling legal duties in contract with the actual bikes they were selling.


----------



## David (Jun 25, 2006)

Leon said:


> yes it is!
> 
> it's nice to see some good numbers for a change: 1600 packages sold, 40 received. those aren't very good odds.
> 
> it's also interesting to see that 357 Customs was also not fulfilling legal duties in contract with the actual bikes they were selling.


woh, so they've started to send them out though? Well... that makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmm reading through that, it appears no one will be getting the guitars unless 357 somehow wins the case without settling.

Sorry guys, I guess if it sounds too good to be true, it is not true, unless you live in Canada, are left handed, and are doing something nice for a girl without hopes of any poon in return.


----------



## Scott (Jun 25, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Sorry guys, I guess if it sounds too good to be true, it is not true, unless you live in Canada, are left handed, and are doing something nice for a girl without hopes of any poon in return.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 25, 2006)

Holy crap, you saw this right away!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Scott said:


>


Mah hero!


----------



## mazafaka (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like 357 has closed up shop (big surprise):

Their current website

In addition, 357 was supposed to donate a chopper to a local charity. The list of winners of a raffle is here.

If it wasn't bad enough that they screwed all the guitarists out there, screwing a charity also?!? There is plenty of info in the ~140 pages of posts over at Slickdeals.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 28, 2006)

That's pretty bad, oh well...it was definitely too ambitious of a promotion and ended up killing them it seems.


----------



## darren (Jun 28, 2006)

I think it was a complete lack of business sense that killed them. This promotion was just the last straw.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like they're pulling the old "take the money and run" route.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 29, 2006)

That's pretty messed up.


----------



## David (Jun 29, 2006)

uhhhh... I think I should try and get my money back if it opens up again... or else I will kill someone.


----------



## Regor (Jun 30, 2006)

David said:


> I'm going to post a video of me laughing at you sitting there with my camo guitar... and then another one of me smelling all the money I'll get from selling it.



Well, because I'm a bit drunk right now... and I feel like being a dick...


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2006)

Regor said:


> Well, because I'm a bit drunk right now... and I feel like being a dick...


I deserve that...


----------



## Regor (Jun 30, 2006)

If I'm still feeling like a dick tomorraw... After I finish up my band's DVD from Sat night, I'll post a vid of me playing my ZW Epi.


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2006)

Regor said:


> If I'm still feeling like a dick tomorraw... After I finish up my band's DVD from Sat night, I'll post a vid of me playing my ZW Epi.






I deserve that too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 1, 2006)

You've got a lot of Ball dude  ;p


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2006)

Regor said:


> If I'm still feeling like a dick tomorraw... After I finish up my band's DVD from Sat night, I'll post a vid of me playing my ZW Epi.


when are we seeing this video?


----------



## darren (Jul 27, 2006)

You can't fire someone you aren't paying. I figured this would happen once the shit hit the fan. This may be old news, but thought i'd post it here for those who are following the story via this thread:


Chad Dyer said:


> *ZakkWylde.com webmaster stepping down*
> Posted: 7.4.06
> 7:22 pm CT
> BERSERKERS:
> ...


As shady as 357 are, i think it was Chad himself that damaged his own reputation. He seems to have taken it upon himself to assume the role of marketing and public relations spokesperson for both organizations throughout this fiasco, despite the fact that these roles are typically well beyond the scope or core competency of a "webmaster's" role.

In my opinion, he behaved in an irresponsible and unprofessional manner, and i'm not at all surprised at the outcome once Zakk and his management and legal team got directly involved in this mess and started looking at the chain of events.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmm, kind of a hairbrained idea to announce his lawsuit in that way at this point. I feel bad for the guy, but I think he's brought some (or perhaps most) of this on himself.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2006)

So basically Zakk told Dyer to take the fall for him so he didn't look like an asshole. Bravo, Zakk.


----------



## Drew (Jul 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> So basically Zakk told Dyer to take the fall for him so he didn't look like an asshole. Bravo, Zakk.



Eh, Dyer was taking a fall one way or another. Zakk, at this point, was either complicit or ignorant of the whole thing, and considering the former makes him a scumbag and the later (considering it was plastered all over his website for a year or so) makes him an idiot, he's hardly going to come out of this unscathed...

Any updates on the suit against 357 and the guitars?


----------



## darren (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't think Zakk is making Chad take the fall. Chad admitted that he promoted the deal on Zakk's site without his knowledge or approval. In my estimation, probably 90% of the bullshit surrounding this promotion can be traced back to Chad.


----------



## Leon (Jul 27, 2006)

so, should i contest the charges to my credit card yet?


----------



## David (Jul 27, 2006)

Leon said:


> so, should i contest the charges to my credit card yet?


wait... is it possible to still get the money back through the credit card company?


----------



## 2powern (Aug 28, 2006)

I was hoping to have a nice guitar to sell on eBay to fund my amp lust.
Now 9 months + later, nada.

Isn't there something like the better buisiness (sp?) bureau that I can call and complain to?


----------



## Regor (Sep 30, 2006)

David said:


> when are we seeing this video?



Right now bitches!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_jijnLEGtw

(I'm such a dick!)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 30, 2006)

Regor said:


> Right now bitches!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_jijnLEGtw
> 
> (I'm such a dick!)


I saved it to my favourites


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2006)

Regor said:


> Right now bitches!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_jijnLEGtw
> 
> (I'm such a dick!)


----------



## David (Sep 30, 2006)

Regor said:


> Right now bitches!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_jijnLEGtw
> 
> (I'm such a dick!)


    

That was great, Roger!


now  you

Was the guitar all you? Because that tone is god-wrenching-insane!


----------



## Regor (Sep 30, 2006)

David said:


> Was the guitar all you? Because that tone is god-wrenching-insane!



Not 'all' of it, as I was playing over the song "The Book Of Heavy Metal" by Dream Evil. But my guitar is louder than the TV (song was played off the Xbox), so most of what you heard is my tone. It's very similar to it.


----------



## Invader (Sep 30, 2006)

What's that song you're playing in the video?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 30, 2006)

Invader said:


> What's that song you're playing in the video?





Regor said:


> Not 'all' of it, as I was playing over the song "The Book Of Heavy Metal" by Dream Evil.


----------



## Invader (Sep 30, 2006)

F'n hell, I must be blind


----------



## Donnie (Sep 30, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> You've got a lot of Ball dude  ;p



Whay am I just now seeing this?


----------



## Steve (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice job, Regor!!! Funny as shit.

Dream Evil =


----------



## Leon (Oct 1, 2006)

nice.


----------



## noodles (Oct 1, 2006)

Holy shit, Rog, that was fucking great!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2006)

Roger's tone is fucking awesome. That is all.


----------



## Oguz286 (Oct 2, 2006)

Eh, not to sound like an ass, but what's this topic about? Very cheap guitars so it seemed. Can anyone explain?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

Basically everyone got hosed!!  nah what it was. If you bought a lil metal diecast 357 motorcycle you got a free Zakk wylde epi les paul. Suprise suprise if it's too good to be true it is.


----------



## Regor (Oct 2, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Roger's tone is fucking awesome. That is all.



I've got exams coming up this next week. If I can find some time, I'll record something just by myself... and on a 7 (imagine that!)


----------



## fathead (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks like Zakk's new spread in Revolver has him posing on everyone's favorite chopper.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2006)

Roger that was fucking awesome!!  

*metal scream*


----------



## Blexican (Jul 13, 2007)

Man, I feel so accomplished after reading all of that. And for resurrecting this.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 13, 2007)

I think this one's better off buried.


----------

